# What are you watching?



## Miguel

Good morning


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

For a thread on another forum, serials:










Yep -- that's the future Lone Ranger!

Poverty Row studio Monogram Pictures didn’t make serials, but they sure had one of the coolest logos of the early 30's:


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Horror channel has been showing the excellent 1960s series The Invaders in it's sci-fi slot. Well witten and produced TV series featuring some quality special guest actors e.g. Gene Hackman, Ed Begley. Michael Rennie, Anne Francis, Kevin McCarthy Sally Kellerman,


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh man, I watched that religiously! I think I had the original Aurora kit:





In fact, to the detriment of my schoolwork, I watched too many of the shows back then. They did tend to get mixed up in my dreams:






Looks like someone at MeTV must have had the same problem:


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

I didn't know there was a kit to go with the series. Actually the unconvincing UFOs don't detract as the series relied on the old fashioned virtues of good writing and good acting.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

He worked on it for over _fifty years_ -- I somehow doubt even a couple more decades would have seen it completed.

I'm sympathetic -- I'd love to have the full "Fall of Gondolin", or even the rest of "Tal-Elmar". But at least we have HoME now, and the other things Christopher published.

Edit, September 18,2019: I have no idea how this got in here, or what it's in response to!


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

A favourite film of mine is David Lynch's Dune (1984) fan versions of which are available on Youtube e.g.





It was panned by many critics as being incomprehensible but for me that is a strong point of the film -and the unusual visuals make it a one of a kind SF movie.

I have to admit that Francesca Annis is part of the attraction






There may be a remake in 2019!


----------



## Ithilethiel

Klaatu barada nikto


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel

1:51


----------



## Starbrow




----------



## Lych92

Currently catching up on all the episodes of Supernatural...


----------



## Miguel

This movie 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I think there are members here old enough that they may have read the English translations of the early Perry Rhodan space opera novels, published by Ace Books (they of the infamous "pirate" printings of LOTR). The books were pretty much despised by hardcore SF readers, but popular with somebody, and sold well enough. Nevertheless, Ace canceled the series around 1978.

Which was unfortunate, as the original German series, begun in 1961, and admittedly aimed at a juvenile audience, was on the verge of becoming much more complex and adult-oriented. I said they sold well in the US, but that's nothing, compared to their popularity in Germany (and elsewhere), with around _two billion _in sales -- and, as far as I know, still being published. There are Perry Rhodan conventions, and some fan-made animated films. I've seen a few on youtube, and have to say some of them are impressive. Here is one, featuring a sort of historical overview of the series:






I'd be interested in hearing possible experiences with the series from German members.


----------



## Olorgando

I’ve *heard* of the series, possibly as far back as 40 years ago (when my parents and I had returned from the US and I, for the first time, ever actually *lived* in Germany). But never did any reading, not that I can remember anyway.

Next best thing might be the German-language Wikipedia (and BTW access from Germany to *any* Wikipedias was down due to a DDOS hack day before yesterday, which I noticed – not being able to get on, that is).

It’s a fairly long article, so I’ll just give some salient items.

Started 08 September 1961 and has appeared without a single break on a weekly basis since then. The format was something like that of comics, but with writing instead of pictures. Has reached over 3 000 issues totaling about 160 000 pages. It is definitely a serial, so not self-contained stories in each issue. It is divided into “cycles” of perhaps 50 to 100 issues each (though this was done for the first 199 issues retroactively. Apparently, the publishers were expecting the series only to run to maybe 30 to 50 issue originally!). Oh, and apparently there are Grand Cycles that encompass several cycles. Nine of these Grand Cycles completed so far, the current tenth Grand Cycle, already encompassing seven normal cycles, has not been named yet (stuff like that gets done retroactively. Telling Christopher Columbus that he, upon reaching the “New World”, he was now living in the “Early Modern Era” would have drawn an awfully blank stare – and never mind his incomprehension about “what new world?!?”)

The starting point of the series in 1961 was the year 1971, but now they seem to have reached at least 5 600 AD (boy, that makes Dr. Who look like a teenager!), but they have also initiated a “new age” at some point, according to which by their calendar they’re in the year 2100 post whatever.

There is a shorter article in the English-language Wikipedia. I’m not cross checking anything, just enjoy … or whatever.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I don't know about you, but I've been getting some stranger than usual things popping up in my youtube recommendations lately:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I don't know about you, but I've been getting some stranger than usual things popping up in my youtube recommendations lately:


Erm, well, we occasionally get English-language programs with German subtitles on TV. _(I think the last one so far was the three-hour Woodstock festival documentary)_
So I'm quite aware that the translation fidelity of subtitles can be … spotty? 🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I was just wondering if youtube's algorithm was experiencing some indigestion or something! 

On first looking at the clip, I thought someone must have added "zany" subs to a Samurai movie, like the Hitler Rants -- the hero certainly seemed serious! But the comments made clear that the translation is pretty accurate -- an objection to the non-use of "oppai" was corrected, for instance.

Anyway, watching a few more clips confirmed that this is a TV comedy series (?). It appears to be a takeoff on both both Samurai movies and RPG's:






LARPers: make sure people you interact with are actually part of the game. Sometimes it's hard to be sure:






Looks like they watched the Pythons -- particularly Holy Grail:
















Might be fodder for ME RP's in the forums!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait -- is this the Watching or the Listening thread? I'm getting confused!


Well, I guess things have gotten blurred since MTV and You Tube … 🥴
And then … I mean, 'fess up: are you really _listening_ to those MAMAMOO videos? 😜


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yes! They're very talented!

I'm also watching!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yes! They're very talented!
> 
> I'm also watching!


Especially Hwasa, is my impression … 😜


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well. . .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Everyone knows "Raiders of the Lost Ark" -- but how many remember the original?






Or for thar matter, the original version of this popular 80's TV show?






What have He-man and Skeletor been up to lately? Let's see. . .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yesterday was my October monster bash. They showed a few movies I've seen before but this is the one I watched that I hadn't. Boris Karloff is one of my favorite actors and I highly recommend this one for a fun one.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Everyone knows "Raiders of the Lost Ark" -- but how many remember the original?
> Or for thar matter, the original version of this popular 80's TV show?
> What have He-man and Skeletor been up to lately? Let's see. . .


Urk! Well, even Academy-Award-Winners have (used to have?) serious skeletons in the closet … 🤢


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Today I'm watching more older horror movies. Currently on this one, another gem .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Great film! Scared the heck out of me, when I saw it on a small TV screen as a kid. I finally saw it again much later, at a Baltimore Science Fiction Convention (the Balticon). Larger screen. Still scary!

Jacques Tourneur, the director, fought against actually showing the demon; he much preferred the _unseen _evil, as being more disturbing. He lost out to the studio on that one, but Val Lewton had been in synch with his thinking, when he had him direct some the first of his classic 1940's horrors for RKO. Cat People and I Walked with a Zombie are the most famous, but here's a short clip from the third, lesser known, The Leopard Man, which demonstrates his approach:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Great film! Scared the heck out of me, when I saw it on a small TV screen as a kid. I finally saw it again much later, at a Baltimore Science Fiction Convention (the Balticon). Larger screen. Still scary!
> 
> Jacques Tourneur, the director, fought against actually showing the demon; he much preferred the _unseen _evil, as being more disturbing. He lost out to the studio on that one, but Val Lewton had been had been in synch with his thinking, when he had him direct some the first of his classic 1940's horrors for RKO. Cat People and I Walked with a Zombie are the most famous, but here's a short clip from the third, lesser known, The Leopard Man, which demonstrates his approach:



That's interesting. I knew some of that and saw all of those except The Leopard Man. I'll have to check it out.

As it's Bela Lugosi's birthday, I chose a random movie he was in to watch and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Jacques Tourneur, the director, fought against actually showing the demon; he much preferred the _unseen _evil, as being more disturbing. He lost out to the studio on that one, but Val Lewton had been had been in synch with his thinking, when he had him direct some the first of his classic 1940's horrors for RKO. Cat People and I Walked with a Zombie are the most famous, but here's a short clip from the third, lesser known, The Leopard Man, which demonstrates his approach:


That title rang a bell. But it turns out the film I was thinking of was "Cat People" from 1942, which you mentioned, and its 1982 remake starring Nastassja Kinski and Malcolm McDowell.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And _now _ I'm watching someone live out my "random audience guy" fantasy! 🤩


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yesterday I watched Cape Fear






And then for the spirit of Halloween, one of my favorite studios'(Hammer) movies, Horror of Dracula starring Sarumen Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing, two of my favorite actors.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey, you're right -- that time of year, isn't it? Pressed for movie time, but I'll have to try to squeeze one in. Most likely one of the classics -- early Universal or Val Lewton; the original Mummy or Cat People. I like the cerebral horror films of the classic era. Speaking of which, ever see the original "Black Cat", with Karloff and Lugosi? I always got the impression of a titanic struggle going on, just outside the range of perception.


"Do you hear that, Vitus?"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, you're right -- that time of year, isn't it? Pressed for movie time, but I'll have to try to squeeze one in. Most likely one of the classics -- early Universal or Val Lewton; the original Mummy or Cat People. I like the cerebral horror films of the classic era. Speaking of which, ever see the original "Black Cat", with Karloff and Lugosi? I always got the impression of a titanic struggle going on, just outside the range of perception.
> View attachment 6152
> 
> "Do you hear that, Vitus?"



Yup, I've seen it for sure! I really like Universal's horror collection as well, there's just something special about the Hammer films to me I guess. I was looking on Amazon and saw that the Universal box set of 30 movies is on sale right now so may pick this up. It's $159 at Best Buy so $80 off isn't too bad lol. 





Amazon.com: Universal Classic Monsters: Complete 30-Film Collection [Blu-ray]: Nelson Eddy, Claude Rains, Susanna Foster, Edgar Barrier, Arthur Lubin, George Waggner, Eric Taylor, Samuel Hoffenstein, Hal Mohr, W. Howard Greene, Bernard B. Brown: Movi


Amazon.com: Universal Classic Monsters: Complete 30-Film Collection [Blu-ray]: Nelson Eddy, Claude Rains, Susanna Foster, Edgar Barrier, Arthur Lubin, George Waggner, Eric Taylor, Samuel Hoffenstein, Hal Mohr, W. Howard Greene, Bernard B. Brown: Movies & TV



www.amazon.com





It's been a while since I've seen it, but I remember watching Karloff in Bedlam (1946). It's a really good movie that I might watch again soon.








Bedlam (1946) - IMDb


Bedlam: Directed by Mark Robson. With Boris Karloff, Anna Lee, Billy House, Richard Fraser. Nell Bowen, the protégé of Lord Mortimer, wants to help change the conditions of notorious St. Mary's of Bethlehem Asylum (Bedlam). Though she tries to reform Bedlam, but the cruel Master Sims who runs it...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Bedlam's one of the series Lewton produced for RKO. I'd also recommend "The Seventh Victim" from that series. Or any of them, really. I was fortunate in being given the box set as a Christmas present.

BTW, one interesting aspect of the Lewton films is how most of them feature women protagonists -- and not as "damsels in distress", but as active heroines. It may have something to do with the wartime era, when many women found themselves on their own, dealing with society in various new ways. I'm surprised I've never seen a feminist study of these films, though I've looked. Not to say there aren't any, but I haven't found one.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Instead of a horror movie, last night I went with something a little more trippy, Fantastic Planet. Criterion released this as a blu-ray and it was definitely an interesting movie. 






I also really liked the soundtrack, which I found on Spotify!








fantastic planet soundtrack


cathydiamond · Playlist · 52 songs · 106 likes




open.spotify.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Back on horror movies with another Hammer film!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Recently released footage:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, you're right -- that time of year, isn't it? Pressed for movie time, but I'll have to try to squeeze one in. Most likely one of the classics -- early Universal or Val Lewton; the original Mummy or Cat People. I like the cerebral horror films of the classic era. Speaking of which, ever see the original "Black Cat", with Karloff and Lugosi? I always got the impression of a titanic struggle going on, just outside the range of perception.
> View attachment 6152
> 
> "Do you hear that, Vitus?"


That actress made me do a double take, because another actress, more modern, Amy Adams, looks like her, weird!

CL


----------



## Halasían

I'm watching my DVD set of Lonesome Dove - The Outlaw Years. It's the second season of a Canadian TV series that was based loosely on the Larry McMurty novel and was intended to be a sequel to the 4-part American TV mini-series. The 1st season was cheese, but this 2nd season was gritty and I like it.


----------



## Miguel

❤


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> active heroines.


Ahem -- speaking of which, Queendom final results:





Congratulations to the girls -- especially to "mai waifu", Hwasa! 😍

Their performance:





The radish field is happy!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

TCM has classic horror movies playing all day so I'll be on that all night after work :-D


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ahem -- speaking of which, Queendom final results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the girls -- especially to "mai waifu", Hwasa! 😍
> ​


​I actually understood one phrase in the acceptance speeches - "kamsa hamnida", or thank you.
​


Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Their performance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radish field is happy!


I think you may have mentioned radishes or radish fields before - but understanding continues to elude me … 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Moo" is Korean for a kind of radish; Mamamoo fans call themselves "moomoos" -- hence, "radishes".

In fact, before Mamamoo got their own lightsticks, moomoos started bringing actual radishes to their performances.

(You can see the lightsticks in the audience).


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "Moo" is Korean for a kind of radish; Mamamoo fans call themselves "moomoos" -- hence, "radishes".
> 
> In fact, before Mamamoo got their own lightsticks, moomoos started bringing actual radishes to their performances.
> 
> (You can see the lightsticks in the audience).


Actually I did notice the lightsticks, and got a vague suspicion about their shape having something to do with radishes ...
And that kind of light was once provided by cigarette lighters held aloft (done in by safety regulations, most likely, certainly indoors).
Though at some concerts, one could safely guess that they weren't used to light Marlboros or Camels … 🤪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You can see more at the MAMA concert I posted on the previous page.

Closeup:





Version 1 was green and white only, like the radish; they've gotten more complex (this is version 2.5, I believe).


----------



## Starbrow

There's always Simpson's Treehouse of Horror


----------



## Miguel

Gríma Wormtongue chief scientist


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Agent Mulder Gandalf


----------



## Miguel

This is totally Moringotho, i guess they must have read some TS before doing this.


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


> Gríma Wormtongue chief scientist


I have the quadrilogy starring Sigourney Weaver, the first four films, on DVD. 🤩


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

OT, but I've just noticed that my Windows task manager goes bananas in CPU and memory load values whenever I open a thread with many YouTube links.
This thread is pretty heavy, but the music one really makes my notebook oldie wheeze and gasp (and reaction time head for the pits). 
Good thing I had my somewhat aged notebook cleaned a short while ago, otherwise it might be resorting to safety shutdowns like it did with that big Windows update.
The people at my computer store did tell me, though, that those big updates send every computer up against the performance wall, no matter how powerful. Meh! 🤢


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That's "civilization" for you.


----------



## Halasían

Re-watching the *'Das Boot'* TV series. No it doesn't even pretend to be the great namesake movie, but serves as a sequel since the movie ended in December 1941. This TV series is based in mid-1942 and also uses Lothar-Günther Buchheim's sequel book Die Festung as its inspiration. Quite enjoyable!


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Re-watching the *'Das Boot'* TV series. No it doesn't even pretend to be the great namesake movie, but serves as a sequel since the movie ended in December 1941. This TV series is based in mid-1942 and also uses Lothar-Günther Buchheim's sequel book Die Festung as its inspiration. Quite enjoyable!


I saw the film with my father. Having been born in 1924, he saw action in WW II (probably earliest late 1943 or 1944), and he was on a U-boat (as chief officer (candidate) engineer - they were getting desparate by then). He didn't say much about the film, but then Buchheim, having served as a "war reporter" on the mission shown, commented, often acerbically, on what went into the film in a book about the filmmaking (and the "Extended Edition" that ended up being the TV series - that really got the buzz-saw). I also own and have read his brick of a book "Die Festung", follow-up to "Das Boot". Lots of people here in Germany need to read this stuff, maybe even forced to read it …


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Who needs twerking, when you've got the Black Bottom?






For anyone wondering, that's a bass sax on the left at 0:17.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For anyone wondering, that's a bass sax on the left at 0:17.


Uh-huh. I can imagine that this instrument would have a very low popularity with touring bands of the time.
_On the other hand_, some bands traveled with a (double) bass - think of Jack Lemmon's character in "Some Like It Hot" from 1959 - the biggest string instrument.
And some bass guitars, especially with heavy-duty protective traveling cases, were unwieldy, too …


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I believe the bass sax was more popular in the 20's and 30's for dance bands. The Bonzos used one occasionally -- along with bass clarinet -- in their reconstructions during the 60's. I've played saxes from sopranos down to baritones, but unfortunately never had the opportunity to try a bass. They're fairly rare, not to mention expensive, costing up to $20,000.

They are around, though -- here's a Dixieland band featuring three:






There's even a bass sax quartet:





(Is that last the true "Tatort Cologne"? )

And yes, they're big, but not as unwieldy as the contrabass:


Or the subcontrabass!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I believe the bass sax was more popular in the 20's and 30's for dance bands. The Bonzos used one occasionally -- along with bass clarinet -- in their reconstructions during the 60's. I've played saxes from sopranos down to baritones, but unfortunately never had the opportunity to try a bass. They're fairly rare, not to mention expensive, costing up to $20,000.
> 
> They are around, though -- here's a Dixieland band featuring three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's even a bass sax quartet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Is that last the true "Tatort Cologne"? )
> 
> And yes, they're big, but not as unwieldy as the contrabass:
> View attachment 6210
> 
> Or the subcontrabass!
> View attachment 6211


Those last two monster started reminding me of the monster horn that Gimli blew at Helms Deep in TTT. Except that the analogy breaks down as that had a brass instrument mouthpiece (trumpet, trombone & Co.) rather than a reed instrument mouthpiece.

Can the lowest notes on these monsters be reproduced by a stereo system to be bought (at reasonable prices, anyway) for private use? 
I believe that the lowest pipes on some really big church organs are felt rather than heard … 🥴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

There are arguments that the lowest tones on those instruments are too low for the human ear -- or brain -- to register fully, making them essentially useless. Never having heard one "live", I'm not in a position to hold an opinion.

I do wish you hadn't brought up that sequence in the movie!


----------



## Miguel

😭


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ahh, cats have been doing that for ages:


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


> 😭


Umm - yes - may have read that somewhere - and some of those rats have become seriously addicted to whizzing around Germany's roads (though massively incompetent in the safe whizzing department - almost as incompetent as the generic US GI back in pre-Iron-Curtain-demise period …)


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Olorgando

Aldarion said:


>


You make me glad my wife would never go near IT stuff with a 10-foot (in her case 10-meter) pole … 😲


----------



## Miguel

Aldarion said:


>



I can i magine him discussing all this and more as he sleeps, same gestures and all 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Question: did this really ruin Christopher Walken's life?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I looked for a copy of this for years, finally finding the VHS for $15 at Tower Records. Ten years later, a DVD was to be had at Walmart for a dollar. Now it's free on youtube. Technology for you.






Poor Bela. His next was another step down toward oblivion -- and infamy: Ed Wood, Jr.


----------



## Halasían

I was going to post this in the 'Listening' thread but it's more a 'Watch' of the latest incantation of Fleetwood Mac...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's an amazing 3-strip Technicolor demo short. Check the date!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ahh, cats have been doing that for ages:


*GROAN* not another kitty video! 🤢

I must have revenge, so I'll write a dog joke here (from memory). (with a slight, though twisted JRRT connection).

A man in a movie theater finds himself sitting one row back from another man - and his dog, sitting in the seat next to his owner.
This pooch shows reactions (growling, wagging the tail, whining, barking, putting front paws over his eyes) that match the action of the film perfectly.
After the movie has ended and the lights have come back up, the man addresses the dog owner:

"Sir, that was the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Your dog seemed to understand what was happening on the screen perfectly - and he seems to have enjoyed it!"
"Yes he did", replied the dog owner, with a puzzled look on his face, "and I am a bit surprised."



"He hated the book …"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wait -- is this the "Watching" or the "Animal Jokes" thread? 
Oh,well:

Three cats entered a swim meet.
English: the one two three cat.
German: the eins zwei drei cat.
French: the un deux trois cat.

One two three cat was first.
Eins zwei drei cat was second.

Malheurusement, the un deux trois quatre cinq. (  )

OK -- back on topic. Call me biased, but _this _is the way to make a phone ad:






(IMHO! )

Q: Did they just do four and a half minutes in one continuous take?!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> …..
> Malheurusement, the un deux trois quatre cinq. (  )


OUCH!!! Ouchouchouchouchouch ….. 🤕


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

My turn 😛



> A man walks into a bar with a small dog under his arm and sits down at the counter, placing the dog on the stool next to him. The bartender says, "Sorry, pal. No dogs allowed."
> The man says, "But this is a special dog -- he talks!"
> "Yeah, right," says the bartender. "Now get out of here before I throw you out."
> "No, wait," says the man. "I'll prove it." He turns to the dog and asks, "What do you normally find on top of a house?"
> "Roof!" says the dog, wagging his tail.
> "Listen, pal..." says the bartender.
> "Wait," says the man, "I'll ask another question." He turns to the dog again and asks, "What's the opposite of soft?"
> "Ruff!" exclaims the dog.
> "Quit wasting my time and get out of here," says the bartender.
> "One more chance," pleads the man. Turning to the dog again, he asks, "Who was the greatest baseball player that ever lived?"
> "Ruth!" barked the dog.
> "Okay, that's it!" says the bartender, and physically throws both man and dog out the door and onto the street.
> Turning to the man, the dogs shrugs and says, "Maybe I should have said Joe DiMaggio?"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And now, another word from our sponsor, 'cause, well. . .you know. . .


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> My turn 😛


a-HEM! I'll provide a different punch line.
Had I been the bartender, and the dog would have answered "Joe DiMaggio" to that question, *then* I would have thrown him out of the bar! 
With all due respect for Joltin' Joe the Yankee Clipper - especially that unbelievable 56-game hitting streak, Babe Ruth is in a class all of his own (I believe even Ty Cobb, his closest rival, the man with the galactic .366 *lifetime* (!!!) batting average, once admitted this). I mean, with the Boston Red Sox from 1914 to 1919, he was a world-class pitcher. Ruth twice won 23 games in a season as a pitcher and was a member of three World Series championship teams with the Red Sox. His lifetime totals as a pitcher were a 94-46 won-loss record and an ERA of 2.28 (both really good numbers, for non-baseball-nerds). Finally used only sparingly as a pitcher, and mostly early in the 1919 season, and allowed to play many more games (defensively as a fielder), Ruth promptly broke the major league home run record, with 29. Traded to the NY Yankees for the 1920 season, he proceeded to demolish his own HR record by smashing 54 that season. And when he finished his career, the offensive record books looked like confetti ...

_(In case you haven't noticed - mentioning baseball in my presence is a *very bad idea* …_  _)_


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> ...
> OK -- back on topic. Call me biased, but _this _is the way to make a phone ad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IMHO! )
> 
> Q: Did they just do four and a half minutes in one continuous take?!


I'm thinking their preferred line of advertising should be for hair-"care" products. Only one dark-haired as is the overwhelming norm in east Asia, two blondes, and Hwasa nearly with an Irish coloring - just a *tad* off the "true" Irish red-orange spectrum.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And now, another word from our sponsor, 'cause, well. . .you know. . .


Clearly did some scene-stealing from the Matrix and X-Men series of films … tut, tut, tut! 🤨


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Hwasa nearly with an Irish coloring


You're not taking changing hair color into account -- who do you think that is in the second ad?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You're not taking changing hair color into account -- who do you think that is in the second ad?


S-eS, ol' man, I have very much noticed the "high variability" of the hair color of *all* of Mamamoo's members! Actually, with your extensive posting, it it practically impossible _*not*_ to! 
But the second ad is for LG (as in Lucky Goldstar - or perhaps LuckyGoldstar) TVs; I had not heard (read) that LG was also in the hair-care business … 🤨


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I just thought you didn’t recognize Hwasa.

Haven't seen any for hair-color; how about eye-color?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


I keep having comments that fit other threads better (this one would be the reading one - but it would rather have to be a "have read" thread …)
Anyway, I own several books about wolves by several authors; fascinating creatures, absolute top predators whose absence can really mess up some ecosystems. And it's no wonder that Canis lupus and Homo "sapiens" struck it off - after a long pre-adaptation on the canine side. Both are highly social creatures - with the wolves on average being far *less* *anti*social.
Anyway, there were several black wolves shown in the video. This melanism seems to be restricted to North America (timber wolves), and must be caused by some inbreeding of some Canis (lupus) familiaris genes into the North American wolf gene-pool, as in a "pure" wolf genome the allele, or more likely mutation, is absent.

At the other end of the color spectrum are the white arctic wolves, who have gone the way of the arctic fox to a degree - fur color change included (which is something the polar bear dispenses with). But they definitely hang tough in some of the most adverse climate on the planet - north of natural Inuit habitation, even.

Size-wise, the smallest wolves are "Mowgli's family" from Rudyard Kipling's "Jungle Book." I believe I once saw a zoo pack in the Berlin zoo (one of the two - or is it three? - zoos there). Depending on which subspecies it was, these may be as small as weighing 25 kilograms, or 55 pounds. Back in the early 1970s, my family had a Boxer female (from a large breed strain, admittedly) who weighed 35 kilograms or 77 pounds full grown. We decided on a female after meeting dad, a strapping 50 kilograms or 110 pounds (as were our female's brothers). That said, C. lupus is, pound for pound, far and away the toughest and hardiest of the Canis "clan" (I'm not a cladistics or taxonomy nerd by anyone's definition). As Konrad Lorenz, the Austrian zoologist and 1973 Nobel Prize winner in Physiology or Medicine once put it, "the size of a Great Dane (actually a German breed, "Deutsche Dogge") combined with the hard muscles of a wire-haired Fox Terrier!"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Joan, being her bad self:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Joan, being her bad self:


Erm ...
which one is Joan, and, for that matter, Joan who??? _(I *did* recognize Cagney, not to worry there …)_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Joan Blondell, one of the most lovable actresses of 1930's Hollywood (IMO). That "Outside, Countess! As long as they have sidewalks, you've got a job!" line is on the list of famous -- or infamous -- pre-Code bits. Here are some more of her clips from the film (one of my favorites, BTW):






It's the one that featured Busby Berkeley's jaw-dropping water ballet sequence. You can see part of it here:






It's also where you'll see Cagney singing and dancing -- with Ruby Keeler in "yellow-face":






Despite what Warners says, neither of these are the "full scenes". Greedy #×&s. Fortunately for me, I own the Berkeley box set! 

Might as well include a clip from the third major musical sequence in the film -- at least what Warners was willing to provide. Lots of sly commentary on "official" moral standards of the time:






"You're in Jersey City, and not in Hollywood!" 

Warners deliberately thumbed their collective nose at the Hays Office, when the other majors were toeing the line. That only lasted a couple of years, though.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Joan Blondell, one of the most lovable actresses of 1930's Hollywood (IMO). That "Outside, Countess! As long as they have sidewalks, you've got a job!" line is on the list of famous -- or infamous -- pre-Code bits. Here are some more of her clips from the film (one of my favorites, BTW):
> …..
> It's also where you'll see Cagney singing and dancing -- with Ruby Keeler in "yellow-face":
> …..
> Might as well include a clip from the third major musical sequence in the film -- at least what Warners was willing to provide. Lots of sly commentary on "official" moral standards of the time:
> …..
> Warners deliberately thumbed their collective nose at the Hays Office, when the other majors were toeing the line. That only lasted a couple of years, though.


The name does ring a bell, and I'd guess it would have been one of the movies she was in with Cagney that I remember - I definitely remember 1931's "Public Enemy".
It also set me on the trail of the link to the article on the "Motion Picture Production Code", "popularly" known as the "Hays Code".
One of those articles that had me shaking my head a lot (though I'm decades beyond any disbelief …).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Joan was prolific in the 30's, working in 30 films by the end of the decade, but she had a long film career -- her last ones before her death being "Grease" and "The Champ" in the late 70's.

She also appeared in many TV shows, notably with a starring role in the series "Here Come the Brides" in the late 60's. I fell in love with her through the Berkeley films, but as said above, she always remained lovable.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Then there was Toby Wing, the "cutest of the chorus cuties", whose career never really took off, despite being one of the most famous -- and chased after -- faces in 30's Hollywood. Here she is, playing (silently and uncredited) opposite Dick Powell, in one of the musical numbers from Berkeley's first for Warners, 42nd Street:






By the beginning of the decade, the musical was considered dead; the novelty of sound was wearing off, and the musicals were basically statically-filmed stage reviews. Berkley changed all that: moving the camera overhead, zooming in for tight closups, or between the chorus girls legs. Gold Diggers of 1933 was already in production when 42nd Street, a modestly budgeted film, became a surprise smash, and Berkeley was given more money and free rein to indulge his wild imagination.

Note: Toby was all of 17 years old in that scene.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I've often thought that a successful Berkeley sequence is one that makes you begin to wonder if you're hallucinating!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

For those who get the Movies! channel, they will be airing 42nd Street tonight at 8PM EST. Recommended.


----------



## Halasían

Crashing your party to say I'm watching my China Beach DVDs...






Ok, you can go back to your convo.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey, it's an open forum! Everyone's welcome -- especially when they bring in a favorite of mine:


----------



## Miguel

Watch the movie like this:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, it's an open forum! Everyone's welcome



Yeh I know. it just looked like you two were having such a good bromane going.  


Watched The Spy with Sacha Baron Cohen. So many think of him as the funny Borat, but he is a really good actor and really brought his A game to this six episide series!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The one I watched:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One of the most memorable commercials of the 70's:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Revisiting a classic.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A coincidence -- I watched my DVD of "Castle in the Sky" just the other night
Very good early Miyazaki.





And here's some news:








Netflix releases 21 of Ghibli Studios’ most iconic animated films


Netflix has the rights to 21 Studio Ghibli classics, including Japanese animator and manga artist Hayao Miyazaki’s films




www.google.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yes, it's good news except for the U.S., no Ghibli for us


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey, you're right! I didn't notice that. There are workarounds:


Redirect Notice


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yes, it's good news except for the U.S., no Ghibli for us


The only Ghibli I know is that Maserati sports car with a power output, for about the mid-1960s, of horrendous 300+ hp. Not what you're talking about, I'd guess … 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> The only Ghibli I know is that Maserati sports car with a power output, for about the mid-1960s, of horrendous 300+ hp. Not what you're talking about, I'd guess … 🤔



Nope, Studio Ghibli is a Japanese Animated Film studio. Hayao Miyazaki is one of the co-founders and has made some of the most beautiful animated movies. Here's a trailer for one of my favorites, Howl's Moving Castle. The music and animation are stunning. If you get a chance to see one of his movies, you should, just don't start with Graveyard of the Fireflies like I did 😢


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, so Solar injured her back during a rehearsal, and I believe it was suggested she try pole dancing as a back-strengthening exercise. She liked it so much, she decided to study it seriously. After a year, she was able to perform this with her instructor (it's considered an art form in Korea, BTW):





(I recommend turning the captions off -- they get in the way)

I'm soft-hearted anyway, but the combination of strength, grace, and beauty moves me almost to tears. It's performed to a song written by by her:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>



I'm not sure what this is referencing, Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull was just a bad dream and never actually happened 😬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Posted without comment:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían

Queen Sono on Netflix.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Looks good!
If we're doing trailers, here's the one for Hotel del Luna:








And here are a few of the ghosts:





I posted a couple of weepy songs from the OST on the Music Thread. 😢


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's another one from Korea -- this time, looks like a 16th century Game of Thrones, with extra zombies:





If you have Netflix, Season 2 starts in a few days:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This one is gorgeous enough to post here, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> And that kind of light was once provided by cigarette lighters held aloft


Which raises a question: who was the first guy to do that -- and what was the reaction?


----------



## Olorgando

Oh, I'd guess in real life that would have been in the 1960s, say at a Grateful Dead or Jefferson Airplane or Blue Cheer or Country Joe and the Fish concert, so probably in San Francisco.
Thought I'd also guess they didn't need the lighters for Marlboros or Camels or Lucky Strikes … 🥴


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Revisiting a classic.


That reminds me that I've read somewhere that in the first SW movie, in one of the mass spacecraft fly-by scenes, the special effects guys smuggled in a sneaker into the "armada" - as they wanted it to be a sleek model, they had to use an Adidas three-striper at that time. 😛


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> OK, so Solar injured her back during a rehearsal, and I believe it was suggested she try pole dancing as a back-strengthening exercise. She liked it so much, she decided to study it seriously. After a year, she was able to perform this with her instructor (it's considered an art form in Korea, BTW):





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Posted without comment:


Right … OK … those Koreans do have *very* widely ranging tastes in entertainment … 😳


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Indeed.






Captions available. That's IU singing with Kim.

And here's the very young Disney princess, on a trip to Japan, singing with the Tokyo Symphony:





Released on the day of her high school graduation!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Good night for a Ghibli movie 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

_Any _night is a good night for a Ghibli movie! 

I like the way many of his films show girls in strong, independent roles.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Also a good night for Tim Burton.

Or is it? Maybe. I try not to repost things, but as an introduction, here's IU's Gift again:





That’s really a heavily abbreviated mashup of two music videos. I'd seen the first one in passing, some time ago, and dismissed the song as the sort of "cute concept" aegyo/kawaii genre I don't really care for. Big mistake. After becoming more familiar with her work recently, I've come to see how creative she can be. And was, even back in 2011, when the first video was released:





I now see the song in context: she's portraying a young girl, too immature to awaken her "sleeping beauty"(and I believe IU was herself only about 17 at the time). So she builds a -- time machine? Time, trains, clocks, music, dance, time. Lots going on there. I certainly get a definite Tim Burton/Danny Elfman vibe.

Then, eight years later, came the sequel -- or is it a parallel? I'm not sure -- maybe you can figure it out:




(You may need to turn on captions on that one.)

Notice her bed-- shaped like a boat, and made of sheet music. The "waves" surrounding it are made of rolls of sheet music. And the descending ladder is also made of sheet music. The room where they dance together appears to be somewhere other than their own houses -- "outside" time, as the song says. I take it as pointing to the old idea that art arrests time. I'd be interested in other interpretations.


Oh, one more thing: "Gift" was uploaded December 31st of last year -- 191231, which was the date she set the time machine for in the first video -- _eight years earlier._

Crazy.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's hard to believe this is the same person:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Once I get to my bunker and download the VIKI app, I'm going to binge-watch Hotel del Luna. Here are some clips, set to one of the OST songs:






As Count Floyd would say, "Scarrry stuff!". 

And oh yes, that's the multitalented IU, from my previous clips. She's also an accomplished actress, all grown up now.

Edit: Found another scary clip. Yikes!





I can't wait to watch this!


----------



## Olorgando

I realize "watching" in the conventional sense of this thread isn't what this link is about. "Taking a frequent look at" would be the correct term.









COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




coronavirus.jhu.edu





A P.S.: when I had first loaded this page today, in the early afternoon here (now about 15:45 or 3:45 PM), the US had overtaken Spain in the number of confirmed infections.
New Spanish figures have reversed the order, but US figures by nature of longitude arrive later than European ones. And I have read a comment that due to the weekend updating may be a bit delayed compared to during the week.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Since you brought it up, I'll repost something here -- in this case, "Watching" meaning "Watch Out!":









Hackers are preying on people seeking COVID-19 information


One of the most popular interactive pandemic update maps has been copied and distributed by malicious actors




www.salon.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

During isolation (working from home) I've been watching a lot of movies. Here's a few of them:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Today's feature film as EA works from home


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Read the book, never saw the film. I need to.

Currently bingeing a Kdrama --- up to episode 44 of 50 (!), but after that, I intend to dive into this:









Watch a free, four-part Hayao Miyazaki documentary


10 Years with Hayao Miyazaki chronicles the creative process and personal life of the iconic Studio Ghibli co-founder




www.google.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Whew -- finished! "You're the Best" an early (2013) Kdrama for IU. The only problem: it's an "Ugly Duckling" story, in which her character is supposed to be plain and unattractive. Yeah, right. 


I'll spare you the details; it's on youtube, if anyone wants to investigate. Here, though, is a clip from Lee Sunsin's audition. She wins over the director, singing the favorite song of her father, who was killed in a car accident:





Yeah, it's a tearjerker. 😢

EDIT: I just found out she starred in a historical/fantasy series!






Bye -- see ya later!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

John Krasinski from The Office has been doing these since everyone's quarantined. This is the second episode but it's amazing. They got the entire original cast of Hamilton for the part at the end!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I watch this on TCM at Easter every year, one of my favorite movies 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

For Film Noir fans, the Criterion Channel has a bunch of classics from Columbia, as noted in this article:








Film School: Immerse Yourself in the Criterion Channel’s Columbia Noir


A guide to an essential streaming series, built for cinephiles and laypeople alike.




www.google.com





If you want to sample, they're giving a 14-day free trial.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

The Last Unicorn. I read the book recently so wanted to see the movie as well.


----------



## Sir Eowyn

Stagecoach, 1939. Love my Westerns.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

No idea about this, but there's a dragon:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No idea about this, but there's a dragon:



Similar to the dragon in LOTR 🤪?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No idea about this, but there's a dragon:


Awesome voice! 😲


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Anyway, it's a Russian film from 2017




Full movie:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Similar to the dragon in LOTR 🤪?


Hardihar.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Anyway, it's a Russian film from 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full movie:


Interesting. Looks like they could have taken one pointer from PJ's "The Hobbit" that makes far more sense than the depiction of dragons by most artists over the centuries, including JRRT himself:
These artists seem to think of dragons as quadrupeds which sport additional wings sprouting out of their back.
Ah, no. Every creature of the Chordata phylum that has ever taken to the air has used its front limbs as wings. Pterodactyls, their distant relatives birds, bats ...
So Smaug in TH being a quadruped with the front limbs as wings makes very much sense. And I have this nagging thought at the back of my head that some variant designs for Smaug to be seen in the EEs do resemble the dragon shown in those stills.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Halasían

Watching through the youtube clips of Nat's What I reckon cooking...

Making your own Fried Rice
*(Language Warning - He's Aussie)*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Making your own Fried Rice


*MUCH* too complicated!
A cup of rice in some salted water, slow boil according to instructions on the package - 
maybe a couple of dabs of butter on the hot rice, a spoon - and enjoy! 🤪
(I *did* grow up in Pakistan and India for the first ten years of my life ... 😋 )


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> *MUCH* too complicated!
> A cup of rice in some salted water, slow boil according to instructions on the package -
> maybe a couple of dabs of butter on the hot rice, a spoon - and enjoy! 🤪


... or not. FK Packaged Fried Rice!


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> ... or not. FK Packaged Fried Rice!


So just pop it into the pan for a few minutes? 😁
I had something like that back in the mid-1980s when living in a single-room apartment:
one pot to cook a bag of rice, another with some deep-frozen "Chinese vegetables", combine in the bigger pot - presto.
As the company had an excellent canteen in that city, my home cooking was rather limited - and I did go out to eat quite frequently, as a couple of friends and I had a favorite, very small pizzeria with good eats. 😋


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> So just pop it into the pan for a few minutes? 😁


I guess you're not a 'champion' then 

I started watching *Sons of Anarchy* again after I saw it mentiioned on another website. I forgot I had the 1st 3 seasons on DVD.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> I guess you're not a 'champion' then


Very much no! 🤣
I do occasionally watch a cooking competition show, or parts of it, on our channel 2 TV that my wife watches regularly. Something on the line of "musical chairs", with six non-professional cooks starting in the competition on Mondays, whittled down to two on Fridays. Judging is done by a professional cook, a different one each day. For a while, they had changed the format a bit, having professionals competing for the entire week and being given marks by their peers (I wonder if that has caused any back-and-forth sniping? 😜 ).
Anyway, the 35 minutes that are the time limit for getting things done - that has been *anything but* a motivation to imitate! 😱


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Halasían said:


> . I forgot I had the 1st 3 seasons on DVD.


That reminds me -- I need to demand that Barliman return my sets of Arrested Development.


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That reminds me -- I need to demand that Barliman return my sets of Arrested Development.


I learned the hard way not to loan DVDs. I had a special edition of the movie 'Cross of Iron' with some extended scenes and I loaned it to my brother-in-law never to see it again.


----------



## rollinstoned

I was just watching 'One Week' a short comedy by Buster Keaton. It was really funny and quite adorable. Definitely one of the funniest comedy shorts I've seen from the era.


----------



## Halasían

Just about done with season 2 of Sons of Anarchy...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Everyone remembers their first celebrity crush. For thousands of boys of a certain age, it was Joy!


----------



## Halasían

Hmm... my first celebrity crush was Diana Rigg as Emma Peel in the Avengers...






Followed by my 2nd celebrity crush... Grace Lee Whitney in Star Trek...


----------



## Olorgando

Memories more than half a century old - getting quite foggy. 🤔
My best guess is Raquel Welch, and Sophia Loren; and probably Brigitte Bardot and Jane Fonda.
Oh.
They're all over eighty except for Raquel, who will be turning 80 in less than a month ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Halasían: Oh yes! To both. If we're going back to the 60's, don't forget the Great Mary Ann vs Ginger Controversy.


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Halasían: Oh yes! To both. If we're going back to the 60's, don't forget the Great Mary Ann vs Ginger Controversy.



Of course we're going back to the 60's if we're talking 1st celebrity crushes. I indeed loved watching Gilligan's Island. And that is a fine list there Gandolorian! I'll have to add Angie Dickinson, Grace Slick, and Nancy Sinatra to my 60's celeb-crushes as well. If we move on to adolescence in the 70's then I was all in for Stevie Nicks and ALL of Charlie's Angels --- Farah Fawcett, Jaclyn Smith, and Kate Jackson!


----------



## Olorgando

Oddly, when I move forward into the 70s, 80s and beyond, names fade even more.
I find myself going rather back in time, where the names Marilyn, Jane Russel, Maureen O'Hara, Jayne Mansfield, Barbara Eden, and of course Jean Harlow pop up. Maybe because their (old) films ran on US TV much more, with me viewing them, than I watched films or TV, the latter especially after the advent of private, commercials-financed TV in Germany in the mid-80s, with the to-be-expected steep nose-dive in quality this entailed - and that from an already diminished starting point caused by our public TV channels committing (repeating) the "original sin" of TV by allowing "Dallas" (aired in Germany as of 1981) and "Dynasty" (aired in Germany as of 1983) to pollute prime-time TV.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How could I forget Harlow? I saw Red Dust on TV at age 14, and couldn't believe my eyes.

She sure featured in my adolescent fantasies, I can tell you. 🥵 🥵


----------



## rollinstoned

Nobody has mentioned Grace Kelly.


----------



## Olorgando

rollinstoned said:


> Nobody has mentioned Grace Kelly.


True.
But for one she often played roles of the "icy blonde" type. And then she married Prince Rainier of Monaco, and her children Caroline, Albert and Stéphanie were born in 1957, 1958 and 1965.
But as you remind me, Princess Caroline was certainly someone to fantasize about, and more my age (a tad younger) in contrast to those I mentioned above. In fact, some younger (mostly, but not only) actresses that later caught my eye were similar to her in appearance (at least at a first glance).


----------



## rollinstoned

Olorgando said:


> True.
> But for one she often played roles of the "icy blonde" type. And then she married Prince Rainier of Monaco, and her children Caroline, Albert and Stéphanie were born in 1957, 1958 and 1965.
> But as you remind me, Princess Caroline was certainly someone to fantasize about, and more my age (a tad younger) in contrast to those I mentioned above. In fact, some younger (mostly, but not only) actresses that later caught my eye were similar to her in appearance (at least at a first glance).


All of Grace Kelly's children are pretty good looking people - fairly understandable with their parents. Nicole Kidman used to look a little like Grace Kelly (she even played her in some crap movie)


----------



## Halasían

Going back to the movies dad liked watching, I was more a Hedy Lamar fan. And how could I forget Jeanie??







In an attempt to get this thread off the sidetrack, I just watched Easy Rider...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, no you don't -- not so fast! Not after mentioning Jeannie! 





And here's Barbara, pre-Jeannie, in a scene that must have messed up the mind of many a young lad ( and not a few lasses):


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

STAR BLAZERS!
Who watched this as a kid?





Of course, the original Japanese version was "Space Battleship Yamato", of which there were three seasons in the 70's and early 80's, plus several movies.

In this century, there have been remakes:




Including a live action film:





The musical theme is still quite popular; there are a number of performances on youtube. This is a favorite of mine:





Edit: Here's a guitar-heavy version of the 2199 theme, with lots of action:


----------



## Halasían

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Olorgando

Never saw any Battleship Yamato-based stuff, but I own a 1997 German translation of "Jane's Battleships of the Twentieth Century" (original 1996? by HarperCollins) which definitely is a gold-mine for any battleship nerd.
What I did watch (I'm surprised my parents let me) was the "... British science-fiction television series _Captain Scarlet and the Mysterons_, often shortened to _Captain Scarlet,"_ originally aired on Britain's ITV 1967-68. I haven't been able to find the release information for the US in the article. "It is one of several Anderson series that were filmed using a form of electronic marionette puppetry dubbed "Supermarionation" combined with scale model special effects sequences." The title hero has some characteristics in common with Star Trek Voyager's Seven-of-Nine much later.

I'll just give you the start and end credits. If you want to look at any episodes, YouTube seems to have oodles of them (about 25 minutes each).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Anyone else ever read Dune? This looks pretty good, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Anyone else ever read Dune? This looks pretty good, can't wait to see it.



I read the 1st 5 books written by Frank Herbert. I tried reading House Atredies by his son Brian Herbert but didn't finish it. It was a 'prequel' to 'Dune' and the writing was definitely different from his dad's. I may try reading it again.

This trailer is the 3rd rendition of a filmed product. I remember the David Lynch movie of 1984 which had some good aspects to it, but Paul was not believable as a teenager in it. There was some really crappy acting too which I blame the screenwrite more than the actor. Patrick Stewart really appeared to phone in some of Gurney's parts to a point where he couldn't keep a straight face doing a scene in a sandstorm.

I didn't mind the Sci-Fi channel's mini-TV series in the early 2000's. Paul was more believabe and they did a better job of trying to get the story acrross at the ending of Dune.

I will be curious about this new venture.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I read some of it when it was serialized in Analog, believe it or not.


And the whole thing when the Ace paperback came out.


None of the sequels, though I did reread the original some years ago. I haven't seen any of the adaptations.

This trailer looks pretty good. I take it the sandworms moved back to Arrakis, after their contract with Peter Jackson was over?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I read some of it when it was serialized in Analog, believe it or not.
> View attachment 8009
> 
> And the whole thing when the Ace paperback came out.
> View attachment 8010
> 
> None of the sequels, though I did reread the original some years ago. I haven't seen any of the adaptations.
> 
> This trailer looks pretty good. I take it the sandworms moved back to Arrakis, after their contract with Peter Jackson was over?



I only read the first one this year actually. The David Lynch movie was awful when I watched it but this new one looks really good so far. I also plan to read the next couple of books eventually too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I saw an article on line saying this film covers the first half of the original book, with another planned.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I saw an article on line saying this film covers the first half of the original book, with another planned.



Yup, that's what I read too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This may be of interest:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One of the greatest moments of 90's TV:


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

I just came across this heart warming gentle short film narrated by you know who - complete 13 min version on Youtube:

Edmund the Magnificent


----------



## Halasían

Been watching '*The Patriot*' in Prime of late. Was weatching season 4 of '*Fargo*' but it is now done. I also have my '*Tour of Duty*' DVDs cue'd up in the DVD player.

Finding shows worthy to binge-watch is is becoming increasingly harder, so we take a punt and try certain shows that don't look like they will be interesting. Sometimes we make it through part of the first ep before pulling the plug. Sometimes we finish the first ep and maybe even give a second one a try before killing it, and sometimes a really good one is found.

Other good shows/movies found/watched of late are:

*The Liberator* - A good 'war movie mini-series' based on the book of the same name. Presented in a live/CGI animation action, it was more cost-effective and doable in a Covid world. Somehow I could see a Bakshi-style remake of Lord of the Rings using this method
*The Mandalorian* - A nice addition to the Star War's universe stack of stories.
*The Undoing* - An interesting dark murder m ystery courtroom drama with Nicole Kidman and Hugh Grant as the stars.
*American Gods* - This was an encore binge-watch of the two seasons. Well worth the replay!
*Arch er* (Space added to keep it from hyperlinking in black) -This is one I run an episode at the end of the night. I've seen all ten seasons, and the humour really cracks me up. 
*Downfall* - A well-made movie of the last days of Hitler as told by his secretary. It was a bit creepy considering the blind following and the ramblings of the current U.S. President in the wake of the election in early November. 
Of course, waiting for new seasons to drop for several formerly binged shows. Things are a little slower this year due to Covid-19, but they pop out eventually. The final installment of '*The Vikings*' will be airing shortly and I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've been watching Orphan Black and The Mandaloreon lately, both are really good.


----------



## Olorgando

More issues with readability, or something ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Alice Alice said:


> Squint-eyed southerner made me do this.


Ahem. Let's say I "encouraged" you. 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Alice Alice said:


> Russian version is much better but who knows Russian - no one


I imagine some Russians do. 😛 

Anyway, I found the original, and I have to say, I think the songs are better -- or at least more "Russian". 😁


----------



## greyssy

I just started watching Stranger Things on Netflix, it's pretty entertaining show! I'm so glad that I found way to watch unblocked shows from any corner of the globe. As for me vpn is a must have tool these days.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Stranger Things is great. I'm looking forward to the new season. I've been watching Orphan Black on Amazon Prime and it's been amazing so far. Also watching The Mandalorian on Disney+ and love it. HBO has a series on Heaven's Gate cult that I'm going to watch while off for holiday break, things like that have always fascinated me.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Olorgando

CNN


----------



## Sir Eowyn

Last night saw "Her," with Joaquin Phoenix, about the guy who falls for his Operating System, in the not-so-distant future. Disturbing, frightening, powerful, sad.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Was going through some of my old Youtube favorites and found this gem 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

As an avid spatula collector, I'd definitely go there!


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Maybe it's my political leanings but I recently watched Reds (Beatty, Keaton) and I was really taken with it - especially Keaton. I've never really taken to her Annie Hall character but I thought she was outstanding as Louise Bryant - energy, passion, vulnerability, conflicting emotions, independent spirit - and more. In fact I'm struggling to think of someone else who could have acted this role so well - Jane Fonda I suppose but isn't she a bit too one dimensional, a bit too Jane Fonda!.

I'm also part way watching The Godfather - not for Diane Keaton! My favourite part of this film is when Michael is in Sicily. Could it have been filmed anywhere else! I put it on freeze frame as that sequence was starting and when I came back I saw in still the opening moment when Michael and his two bodyguards are walking to Corleone on a ridge in the near distance, there is a shepherd and some sheep closer in and moving in the opposite direction and undulating mountains behind. It was like looking at a work of art. Is this a mark of a great film?

A favourite scene is at the cafe/restaurant where they describe the beauty of Apollonia (whom they just saw briefly on the walk) to the cafe owner not knowing she's his daughter. Angry voices are heard and the two bodyguards realise the situation and make to leave - since "women in Sicily are more dangerous than guns". The father and her two brawny brothers emerge but Michael wins them round with a polite threat.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Starbrow

I guess I posted the Bernie picture on the Joke and Meme thread just in time.


----------



## Halasían

I guess for the morbidity of it, I'm watching 'The Stand'. Stephen King wrote the book in 1978... how prophetic.


----------



## Ithilethiel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ahem. Let's say I "encouraged" you. 😁
> 
> View attachment 8682


Oh, I love Casablanca! That scene where 


Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ahem. Let's say I "encouraged" you. 😁
> 
> View attachment 8682


Oh, I love that movie...Casablanca. So many great scenes and lines. The scene where Claude Rains playing Capt. Renault is closing down Rick's bc he's shocked, shocked to see that gambling is going on. Then the guy brings him his winnings from gambling...good stuff.


----------



## Ithilethiel

Halasían said:


> I guess for the morbidity of it, I'm watching 'The Stand'. Stephen King wrote the book in 1978... how prophetic.


I loved the book and the movie...it is kind of morbid. Enjoy!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Casablanca is one of my most favorite movies as well. This scene always gets me, especially because of how it was filmed.



> Casablanca (1942)
> 
> In the famous scene where the "Marseillaise" is sung over the German song "Watch on the Rhine", many of the extras had real tears in their eyes; a large number of them were actual refugees from Nazi persecution in Germany and elsewhere in Europe and were overcome by the emotions the scene brought out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casablanca (1942) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Casablanca (1942) Trivia on IMDb: Cameos, Mistakes, Spoilers and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I don't know which version I prefer. How about you?


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching an oldie tonight


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


>


I got a message that the video is "not available in your (meaning my) country because the producers have blocked viewing for copyright reasons".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yeah, it's the whole movie, so not surprising.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Miguel said:


>


The right version with John Hurt et al


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/m1ohv8


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another spirit-lifting dance mashup:





And if that doesn't do it for ya, go back a little further in time:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watched this gem last night, such a good movie


----------



## Barliman

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Casablanca is one of my most favorite movies as well. This scene always gets me, especially because of how it was filmed.


That needs to be watched with Play It Again Sam.


----------



## Olorgando

Barliman said:


> That needs to be watched with Play It Again Sam.


They did it once at the college I attended, as a double feature. Sure gave a large part of the audience a "huh?!?" experience, when the end of "Casablanca" was suddenly repeated - with slightly different color nuances ...


----------



## Barliman

Olorgando said:


> They did it once at the college I attended, as a double feature. Sure gave a large part of the audience a "huh?!?" experience, when the end of "Casablanca" was suddenly repeated - with slightly different color nuances ...


I had one of those "huh?!" moments when I saw Black Beauty, but missed the first 10 min. So I stayed to watch the beginning of the next showing, only to find out it was The Rocky Horror Picture Show, which I'd never seen. Luckily SES told me about it.

The way people in the new audience were dressed should have clued me in though.


----------



## Halasían

All that talk about *Casablanca* back there a ways hed me watch it again, then I watched *The Big Sleep*...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

There's also *A Night in Casablanca* as well 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

I came across this interesting movie called *Mosul*on Netflix the other day. It was about a local police squad called the _Ninevah SWAT_. It was quite a good urban war movie, and the events were only a few years ago.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I just discovered this on youtube!





I've read about it, but never seen it. Anna May Wong!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Holiday TV programming in Germany can be a disaster for my tastes. One of the smaller private channels had a title that caught my eye: "Hotel Transylvania 3". Well, after perhaps 5 to 10 minutes I had that film pegged as the point where this franchise fell off a cliff. But I do have HT 2 and the original on DVD. So I watched them, in that reverse order. Made me smile, chuckle, and occasionally laugh, which probably nothing on TV would have managed. 😄


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Ealdwyn

Miguel said:


>


A classic.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I've watched the first two episodes, and don't consider them trash. Maybe they're a bit crudely done, but certainly more interesting to me than a lot of the Rankin/Bass stuff that I avoided back in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Starbrow

I can't stop watching this great baseball from Javier Baez.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Starbrow said:


> I can't stop watching this great baseball from Javier Baez.


I'm from Pittsburgh and I wish we had a major league team.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm from Pittsburgh and I wish we had a major league team.


There's the Pirates, for whom legends Roberto Clemente and Willie Stargell played (the two that whose playing time I was able to witness in my time in the US). Have the done that badly in recent years?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> There's the Pirates, for whom legends Roberto Clemente and Willie Stargell played (the two that whose playing time I was able to witness in my time in the US). Have the done that badly in recent years?


Oh yeah, they had some legendary players in the past. Clemente is one of my favorite players ever, along with Doc Ellis, who threw a *no hitter while on LSD*. But since the current owner Bob Nutting took over, the team has been awful. They went 19 losing seasons in a row (1993-2012), then had a few decent seasons. Eventually they won a wild card game in 2013 but then lost to the Cardinals in the divisional round, promptly traded a bunch of those guys away. After that they made it to the wild card and blew it two years in a row and have been mediocre ever since.

Those few winning seasons were just luck and the front office has a tendency to trade away most good players and go into "rebuilding" every year so they're not at all worth watching. The clip that Starbrow shared, while definitely extreme, isn't at all surprising for this team. Tickets are dirt cheap but I haven't been to a game in at least 4 years because I refuse to support them while ownership only wants to fill seats not win and invest in the team. There are a lot of others in Pittsburgh that feel the same and refuse to support them, there are also a lot of sheep who do support them and feed into the awful ownership. So yeah, while the Pirates were once legendary, they're now pretty much Sauron post ROTK. Gnawing on themselves and no chance of doing decent again for s really really long time.

I understand that the team is a business and the owner wants to make money. But at some point, the real fans take notice that they're not even trying to win championships anymore. This front office treats it more as just some entertainment for fans to come, pay money and watch and it doesn't matter how good or bad the season goes as long as the books are green. Any player that seems to do decent eventually gets traded for cash and/or mediocre/elderly players who won't cost them as much and might play decent for a season or two.

My wife grew up near Philadelphia and hates the Phillies but is a huge Mets fan and I definitely follow them way more than the Succos.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Just another example. Adam Frazier is one of their decent players this year and they're trying to trade him too...
"Pittsburgh Pirates: Proposing Adam Frazier to the New York Mets" https://rumbunter.com/2021/05/26/pittsburgh-pirates-adam-frazier-trade-proposal/amp/


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> My wife grew up near Philadelphia and hates the Phillies but is a huge Mets fan and I definitely follow them way more than the Succos.


Awks! OK basically what I figured.
But you mentioned the Mets. I was 13 and in 9th grade (which was *junior* high school there - don't ask, I don't know!) in the year of the Miracle Mets.
They were an expansion team in 1962 (both leagues expanding from 8 to 10 teams), to "replace" those traitors NY Giants and Brooklyn Dodgers, which relocated to California. And the Mets had been the doormat of the National League practically up to 1968. 1969 was also the first year that there were two divisions in both leagues, after the expansion to 12 teams each that year. The Mets passed the Chicago Cubs (who had been in the lead for a long time) at some late point, and ended up winning 100 games in the season, best in the NL. They faced the Atlanta Braves, starring some guy named Henry Aaron, in the divisional playoffs, and Bad Henry hit a home run in every game. The Mets swept the series 3-0 nonetheless. Then they faced the ominous Baltimore Orioles in the "World" Series, AL champs with 109 wins under their belt. And four starting pitchers with at least 20 wins (the Mets only had this guy Tom Seaver ...). And a much stronger hitting lineup. The Mets top pitcher Seaver lost the first game, but in the next four, which the Mets swept, had the Orioles staggering from the field each time due to a combination of bloopers by themselves, and utterly unlikely heroics by Mets players. Second baseman Al Weis hits a home run??? Slow-footed right fielder Ron Swoboda makes a catch that would have made the legendary Willie Mays proud??? Stuff like that.

1969 must be the year Baltimore learned to hate New York (City). In January of that year, the AFL New York Jets (!), led by quarterback Joe Namath, beat the favorite NFL Baltimore Colts in the American football Super Bowl. And in basketball, the NY Knicks swept the Baltimore Bullets in the first round of playoffs; losing to the Boston Celtics in the semis, or Eastern Division finals. That's contrary to my imperfect memory, but I never was a great basketball fan anyway. The solution is that the Knicks, in the *following* season (1969-70), again beat the Bullets in early playoff play, and defeated the LA Lakers in the finals despite Willis Reed, their center and team leader, being hobbled by injury.


----------



## Starbrow

I hear you EA. It had been a long 108 years between World Series wins for the Cubs, including the infamous '69 team that Olorgando mentioned.


----------



## Olorgando

Starbrow said:


> I hear you EA. It had been a long 108 years between World Series wins for the Cubs, including the infamous '69 team that Olorgando mentioned.


Don't be too hard on that '69 Cub team. What chance did they have against a miracle juggernaut that scoffed at three Henry Aaron home runs in three games in the first-time NL playoffs, then lulled the highly favored Baltimore Orioles into complacency by "allowing" their star pitcher Tom Seaver to lose the first game - then running roughshod over the Orioles in the next four games.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Is this the "Watching" thread, or the "Sports Talk" thread now?  

Well, here's a sport you can not only watch, but participate in -- if you dare:


----------



## Radaghast

I've started watching _Invincible _on Prime. Two episodes in and I'm not really seeing what the hype is all about and feel the remaining six episodes are going to be kind of a slog to get through.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

'Smatter, Miguel? Not scary enough? Didn't you see when Count Floyd came out of that coffin and, and ---

Awright -- it wasn't scary! They didn't even have the movie that week. But here's a really scary one: "Dr. Tongue's Evil House of Wax". A truly scary classic!






And, if that's not scary enough, there's "Dr. Tongue's Evil House of Pancakes":





SCAARY STUFF!

Ow-ow-aWOOOO!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Starbrow

I have gotten totally sucked into this show again.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I have the DVD set!

Too bad it was sabotaged by the Fox suits.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Miguel said:


>


Well, that's interesting -- I had a couple of their LP's, in the late 70's, but didn't know they went back so far.

Is it just a coincidence that ATC happened to run a story on them today? 🤔









Kraftwerk And Our Computer World


In a new book, writer Uwe Schütte takes up a close examination of the unique context that gave rise to one of the century's most influential art projects.




www.npr.org





You might want to give it a listen.


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I have the DVD set!
> 
> Too bad it was sabotaged by the Fox suits.


But it is perfect as it stands: one series and a movie, always leaves us wanting more


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That's one way of looking at it.

I suppose.


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That's one way of looking at it.
> 
> I suppose.


There's not a bad episode. No filler. No shark-jumping. No extending it long past it's sell-by date.
Of course I'd love to have more. But I'd rather have one perfect season than any number of mediochre episodes.


----------



## The Golden Flower

I just started Shadow and Bone on Netflix after heaving read the book. Not too bad but rather strange. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Footwork:





But note the fan work too -- especially at 1:25. Amazing.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, my, I was mistaken in thinking the dancer in my previous post was MARiA, the singer/songwriter responsible for the song. Blame it on inability to read either Chinese or Japanese. Also on having to watch everything on a tiny phone screen. Also aging eyes!

Should I have recognized the 1930's Shanghai dress style, however modified by videogame/anime/cosplay? Oh, well.

In any event, here's the official dance video, with MARiA (center, purple) and two friends:




There are captions for that one.

For comparison, here's one of many MMD covers, featuring vocaloids Haku, Teto, and Miku:





(I guess I should except Miku, as she's a real girl now. 😁)


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Just to be different the French Open tennis. There have been some great matches already both in singles and doubles.
I know it's predictable but I can't see anyone stopping Nadal winning his 14th title though I hate the interminable ball bouncing - Djokovic is just as bad
The women's is more open but again I think last year's winner Iga Swiatek is hard to beat.

On the drama side of things I'm re-watching The Prisoner (1967/8) and it is just as fresh now as when I first watched it over 50 years ago. 
Ok some of the episodes are a bit muddled but it's a unique one of a kind series with fantastic opening and closing sequences.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

Rivendell_librarian said:


> On the drama side of things I'm re-watching The Prisoner (1967/8) and it is just as fresh now as when I first watched it over 50 years ago.
> Ok some of the episodes are a bit muddled but it's a unique one of a kind series with fantastic opening and closing sequences.


Love that show! Oddly, I just fished out my DVD set of *'Dangerman'* to watch durung my late nights. I think it was called 'Secret Agent Man' in the USA. It predated The Prisoner, and the opening sequence of The Prisoner hints at the catylist of him being abducted was because he resigned. Patrick McGoohan was no longer John Drake, but #6.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Halasían said:


> I think it was called 'Secret Agent Man' in the USA.


Just "Secret Agent". The "Man" part was in the title of the Johnny Rivers song done for the US version's intro:





I guess he needed an extra syllable in there. It was released as a 45, BTW, and was pretty popular, IIRC.


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Just "Secret Agent". The "Man" part was in the title of the Johnny Rivers song done for the US version's intro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he needed an extra syllable in there. It was released as a 45, BTW, and was pretty popular, IIRC.


The show was literally reworked for the U.S. audience.
That is quite different from the original British intro/outro for Dangerman... 






The reworked show was brought back a couple years after its original cancellation when the 'Bond Craze' led to several 'Spy' shows being created in the wake of the Bond popularity, like _The Avengers,The Man From U.N.C.L.E._, and later, _Mission Impossible_. When the series started to get too much like 'Bond' Patrick McGoohan 'resigned' from the show and created _'The Prisoner'._

That Johnny Rivers song shows up on the 'misquoted lyrics' list a lot (Secret _'Asian'_ Man).

A point of trivia... John Drake and Dangerman predated the release of the first James Bond film 'Dr No'.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How reworked was it? The few Danger Man episodes I have are as I remember Secret Agent (the memories are admittedly distant).

They eliminated the "Negative Man" opening, but kept the opening sequence, followed by the US Titles. Then, commercials. But then they'd return with the "Danger Man" musical harpsichord opening sequence, just as here:





About that, I'm sure, because I learned it on the piano (didn’t have a harpsichord). Were there other changes?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Finishing up Wandavision on Disney+ tonight, it was excellent.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

My conclusion after watching a couple of episodes: Tove Jansson enjoyed scaring children. 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I was reminded of this movie today, which I saw on TV as a lad. Younger members may have seen it on MST3K:




It's an "Americanized", dubbed version -- with narration by Mike Wallace! -- of a Russian film about Ilya Muromets from 1956. I see the original is also on youtube -- hooray!





Even better, there are captions in both English and Spanish. I'm gonna watch it!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Edit: OK -- I admit that may be too much culture shock for some people. 😁

But for others, Setsu's mother is performing _shigin, _an old singing style which uses a technique of multiple notes in a syllable. It probably sounds closest to a pronounced vibrato in Western music, but it's not, really. On the other hand, it may have affected other genres of Japanese singing, as vibrato seems to have been favored in popular music, until recent decades. But I confess to limited experience in the area.

I notice that Suzuhana Yuuko, singer in the Wagakki Band, uses _shigen _to an extent, which makes sense, as they combine traditional instruments with rock, whereas Maria of Garnidelia doesn't appear to use any vibrato at all. I'd love to hear from anyone who has knowledge of the subject.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


I also watched the Air New Zealand Epic Safety Video that came up as a suggestion (on YouTube, as such suggestions are uniformly redirected to).
A riot! 🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Rope (1948)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wave Motion Gun live fire:


----------



## Starbrow

I didn't mean to get sucked into watching all 8 of the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Miguel

I completely forgot about this, and it's going to be on consoles too


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We have a Games forum now, you know. 😀


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This anime series has me tearing up (sniff! 😓)





In the series, Setsu's grandfather was a tsugaru shamisen master.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Looks like we're turning Japanese! 😁

So I'll post more clips from "Mashiro no Oto" -"Those Snow White Notes", the new anime series. Here's the opening title sequence:





And the trailer:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Looks like we're turning Japanese! 😁


Waddayamean *we*? 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We, the (TTF) people, of course. 

Or at least, the TTF Watching thread people. 😁


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> We, the (TTF) people, of course.
> Or at least, the TTF Watching thread people. 😁


Eh? "We, the Squint-eyed Southerner"? Having an attack of _pluralis majestatis_, or what? Maybe an aspirin tablet could help ... 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

As you may -- or may not -- have noticed, I'm not the only one posting Japanese stuff on this thread. 

I'm going with "not".


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> As you may -- or may not -- have noticed, I'm not the only one posting Japanese stuff on this thread.
> I'm going with "not".


Bingo!

Had to go back to page *7*, and a 15 March 20*20* post to find EA mentioning a Ghibli movie.

I refused to count the number of clips you linked (of course not all Japanese, Korean and Chinese, too), but perhaps I may be excused having the impression that the posting has been one-sided. Mathematically, EA's post amounts to a small rounding error. 😜


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Had to go back to page *7*, and a 15 March 20*20* post to find EA


Good work!

_Or -- _you could have just gone back to his last post. 😂


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Good work!
> _Or -- _you could have just gone back to his last post. 😂


What does EA's last post have to do with it? "Gimme Chocolate - Babymetal"?

Went back all the way to page 1, found another mention of Ghibli by EA, and perhaps one post by Halasían - and again tons of stuff by WtS-eS. 😜


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> What does EA's last post have to do with it? "Gimme Chocolate - Babymetal"?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> turning Japanese


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


>





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


Oh great, now you're both getting threads mixed up. We *do* have a music thread ... 
(Well, it is Friday morning here by now ... rough week? 😩 )


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You could just turn the sound down. 😀

_Anyway. . ._
If the subtitles in the trailer for "Those Snow White Notes" posted above appear a little strange, I take it that the Crunchyroll people were attempting to approximate an English equivalent of a Japanese "provincial" dialect and accent.

Setsu is a "country boy", from the Tsugaru peninsula at the northern tip.of Honshu, where, in fact, the Tsugaru shamisen style originated in the 19th century. This style is more percussive than traditional shamisen, with the player often striking the skin of the instrument; it's also louder, and emphasizes improvisation more than the older styles. It is generally considered to have been started by blind street musicians, and as someone who grew up in the Blue Ridge Mountains, I can't help seeing parallels to the Bluegrass banjo, in both sound and style. If you've ever seen blind street musicians playing the banjo, you'll know what I mean.

In the series, Setsu is a teenage boy who lives for his grandfather's music, but after whose death, decides to drop out of high school and move away from the memories.





He nearly gives up the shamisen, but circumstances find him onstage, trying to entertain an audience of young people, until the rock musician they came to see recovers from a temper tantrum. Just imagine going to see your favourite fill-in-the-blank hot rockstar, and having a hillbilly banjo picker come out instead.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You could just turn the sound down. 😀


That would have been the case with my now-defunct notebook, with its "squeakers".
For my tower, I have external, own-power-source speakers which I explicitly have to power up to get sound. Default is a Simon and Garfunkel song. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

New Disney movie looks good


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

After 40 years, Hayao Miyazaki’s first solo-directed anime is finally coming to North America


In the past, before there was a Studio Ghibli, there was a boy named Conan living in the future.




www.google.com


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson

An 80's classic


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another 80's classic:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Keeping up the theme for Mr. O, it's a music video so technically watching it 😀


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

In that case, this definitely belongs here!


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Keeping up the theme for Mr. O, it's a music video so technically watching it 😀





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> In that case, this definitely belongs here!


Watching them both in pantomime mode (aka speakers off) had a charm all its own ... 🧐


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Okay. 😁

Meanwhile, I think this guy has the right idea. . .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

New trailer for _Dune_. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Ealdwyn

I caught the old Hammer movie of Hound of the Baskervilles on TV earlier this week. A classic from 1959, with Peter Cushing and Christopher Lee.
You can watch the full movie on youtube


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Blocked in the US. 😢


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Blocked in the US. 😢







Whoops sorry I think that's the 1988 version.

Here it is:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Blocked in the US. 😢


Cuts both ways. While I have no problem with Ealdwyn's link, the first link in EA's post (the 1988 version?) is blocked for me.
But the "poster" or whatever in EA's second link sure is different from the picture shown in Ealdwyn's link ... 🤔


----------



## Ealdwyn

It's such an old film that I'm pretty sure a quick google will find it on youtube or dailymotion or a number of those sites.


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> It's such an old film that I'm pretty sure a quick google will find it on youtube or dailymotion or a number of those sites.


Possibly. I have the 1939 version starring Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce in a 14-DVD edition of all of the Sherlock Holmes film starring that iconic duo. I believe I've also seen the 1959 Lee / Cushing version ...

Yikes! That story has been filmed or adapted (for large screen and small) dozens of times in several languages - interestingly the first films being German silent films from between 1914 and 1920.


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> Possibly. I have the 1939 version starring Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce in a 14-DVD edition of all of the Sherlock Homes film starring that iconic duo. I believe I've also seen the 1959 Lee / Cushing version ...
> 
> Yikes! That story has been filmed or adapted (for large screen and small) dozens of times in several languages - interestingly the first films being German silent films from between 1914 and 1920.


Lee/Cushing is a classic pairing. They did so many great movies together.


----------



## Olorgando

Lee also had roles in three German films based on the crime novels of Edgar Wallace, in 1961, 1962 and 1966. Lee didn't have to be synchronized, as he spoke German fluently and without accent (or at least very little).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Movie and a beer tonight


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I saw that at the theater. Funny movie. 

Wait -- _a _beer? 🤔

OK -- try not to get too crazy! 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I saw that at the theater. Funny movie.
> 
> Wait -- _a _beer? 🤔
> 
> OK -- try not to get too crazy! 😂


Well yeah, maybe more than one beer ☺️☺️☺️. It was a really good movie, I saw once but it's been a while.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I watched this Soviet-era fantasy film from 1939 today. It's actually pretty entertaining;





English captions available.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I found this favorite episode on youtube. Along with the usual assortment of English eccentrics, they take on Batman! 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching what's probably one of my most favorite movies ever


----------



## Aukwrist

Miguel said:


> Good morning


At this very moment, PJ's Fellowship of the Ring, Extended Edition. I intended to watch all 3, head to tail.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Moon starring Sam Rockwell

I just thought this was a neat no frills sci-fi with a great score


----------



## Ealdwyn

I've just spent some quality time watching these











Feeling a little peckish now.... 😋


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

4 minutes of phone booth insanity.






Favorite absurdist moment: Vernon Dent says "You stupid idiot! You ruined my cake!"


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Epic real life drama
Qualifier Raducanu wins US Open tennis


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I woke up in the middle of the night, and watched this:






Don't ask me why. Or why I'm posting it -- I doubt anyone here would be interested.

(Except Hisoka Morrow, of course. 😁)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Currently watching


----------



## John

You


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That's a favorite of mine too! 😊


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Perry Mason, Episode 98: The Case of the Ill-fated Faker, featuring Sue Randall.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A "demented masterpiece", according to one critic, here's Chapter 1 of a silent serial from 1919:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

While my lovely daughter is at daycare I took the day off since I have a bit of vacation left. Relaxing with some coffee and a movie 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Welcome to the Metaverse!


----------



## Halasían

Back at the turn of the century my daughter was into watching an animated show called 'Cowboy BeBop'. It ran one 'season' with 26 episodes. Recently a live action show of Cowboy BeBop was made, and so we watched all 26 episodes of the old animated series, then watched the ten episodes of this new series. It was really good!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching one of my favorite movies for Thanksgiving


----------



## Halasían

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Barliman

Halasían said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Apparently I'm not old enough to watch that.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Been catching up on the Marvel series on Disney+. I watched Loki as it came out and it was really good, Falcon & the Winter Soldier was awesome, now watching Hawkeye and enjoying it too.


----------



## Barliman

It's that time of year. I'll be watching this soon.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another Perry Mason episode -- No. 137: The Case of the Unwelcome Bride, featuring both Bones McCoy


And the Skpper.


----------



## Olorgando

Last Monday and Tuesday I watched the four-part TV documentary on Muhammad Ali by documentary filmmaker Ken Burns, released 2021 on PBS in the US, total running time 7 hrs 25 min. Parts 1 and 2 on Monday evening, parts 3 and 4 on Tuesday evening. It was awesome.


----------



## Halasían

Watched two seasons of '*For All Mankind*' recently.
It was quite an interesting take of an alt-history timeline starting with the moon landing in 1969.


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson




----------



## Ealdwyn

Just started to watch this French sci-fi


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yet another Perry Mason -- Episode 166, featuring Mr. Spock.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yet another Perry Mason -- Episode 166, featuring Mr. Spock.
> 
> View attachment 11309


What, no "I Love Lucy" or "The Honeymooners"?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

They don't seem to be on MeTV.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I posted some musical clips earlier from last year's anime series, Mashiro no Oto. You can watch it free here, if you don't mind ads:


https://vrv.co/watch/GWDU8P8MZ/Those-Snow-White-Notes:Desolate


That's what I'll be doing on this frozen weekend. 😁

Here's the opening title sequence, as a reminder:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Been watching Archive 81 on Netflix. Really enjoying it!


----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Been watching Archive 81 on Netflix. Really enjoying it!


I saw that and put it on the list. Decided to watch *Giri/Haji* first. It's pretty good noir!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Putting this here, because it's a clip from a TV series. Quite a cross-cultural mashup, too -- Taeyeon, covering Adele, in Hackescher Markt, Berlin. With beautiful results, I might add. 😊


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Talking Pictures UK Freeview ch 81 have been showing Secret Army for a while now. I haven't seen this before but I did see some of the longer running send up of it: Allo Allo.

But now having seen quite a few episodes the more serious series is much better than the send up. The most well known star is Bernard Hepton but there is a huge cast of mostly British character actors. Clifford Rose as the Gestapo officer Kessler is outstanding. Also the stories were all based on real life events. It recounts the activities of Lifeline a Brussels based network which enables crashed Allied airmen to return to Britain and the Germans' efforts to find and disrupt it. Many episodes are available free on Dailymotion. This is the first.

Secret Army ep 1.01


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another one:





And of course, the inevitable:


----------



## Halasían

Watched the eight episodes of *Vikings: Valhalla* through the week and I thought it was pretty good.
Watching through the seasons of *The Expanse* now.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Since I mentioned it in the Shoutbox:





Some background, if anyone's interested:








This underrated Ghibli film cuts to the heart of a country classic


How Miyazaki found universal feeling in a highly specific song




www.google.com


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Yesterday I watched "Tom & Thomas" also known as "The Christmas Twins". I thought it would be difficult for me not to associate Sean Bean with Boromir. You know, one doesn't simply not associate Sean Bean with Boromir while watching another film. Surprisingly, I almost didn't have any associations related to LOTR. 

"The city of London is preparing for Christmas with exuberant shop window displays. Two nine-year-old boys, Tom and Thomas, are unaware of each other’s existence, yet they have always somehow sensed that the other is there. Tom has an imaginary friend called Thomas, whereas Thomas plays with his imaginary friend Tom. When Tom plans to run away from the Boys Home where he was brought up, he is witness to a child smuggling operation. The smugglers come after him, but he manages to escape. He goes into the Science Museum where he meets Thomas visiting the place with his adoptive father. The premonition he has felt all along turns out to be real: Thomas has found his long-lost twin brother and the boys promise never to part again. Secretly Tom hides at Thomas’ home and they change places in various situations, creating amazement and confusion amongst people at home and at school. The smugglers also mistake Thomas for Tom and attempt to smuggle him out of the country. It is up to Tom to save his brother and bring his family together again".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> one doesn't simply not associate Sean Bean with Boromir while watching another film


🤣🤣🤣

The obvious question is, does he die?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> The obvious question is, does he die?
> View attachment 12033


No


----------



## Melkor

I normally don't associate Sean Bean with Boromir when I watch movie with him. I watch new series of Snowpiercer, he play the main villain (and he is excelent in that role ).



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> The obvious question is, does he die?
> View attachment 12033


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

Sean Bean in any movie...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## LadyGaladriel1980

I will watch this in 20 Minutes on TV:


----------



## Melkor

Final season of The Last Kingdom is here 😎.


----------



## Halasían

Melkor said:


> Final season of The Last Kingdom is here 😎.


Watched the 1st episode.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching this masterpiece as it's 30 years old today...I can only ever see the judge as Herman Munster though 😂


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Is it true that this thread could be called "Watcha watching?"?  Is such slang popular?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Kinda.
Odd that they call these "slang", though, as they're really just contractions.


----------



## Olorgando

Sorta. I'll leave it to you to "decrypt" this one. 😁


----------



## Annatar

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Is it true that this thread could be called "Watcha watching?"?  Is such slang popular?
> View attachment 12278


I find such things very interesting and funny.
I'm from Munich, so I'm not familiar with all the different English dialects and accents and informal slang expressions.

I watch a (_watcha_? no.) lot of YouTube videos on various topics, including, coincidentally, many from the US, England, Ireland, Scotland, Australia, etc.
I understand most of it pretty well now, if it's not spoken too fast or mumbled. But some of it sounds a bit strange in comparison. I have the impression that there are many strongly pronounced dialects, similar to Germany, especially in the British Isles. But I like that, I like dialects.

I therefore ask for your indulgence if some of what I write here does not make sense grammatically or the choice of words is strange.
(I'm - _kinda _-sure, however, that the content is very well thought out. 😜 )


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching one of my favorite musical movies on TCM tonight


----------



## Halasían

Whaddayawatchin'?

Been binging through *'The Expanse'. *A lot of seasons to watch and it isn't half-bad. It definitely grows on you. I even have a couple favorite characters (Miller, Amos, Drummer).


----------



## Halasían

Currently this:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Watching one of my favorite musical movies on TCM tonight


Good-- but you need to dig further back, if you want to see some real musical weirdness.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Good-- but you need to dig further back, if you want to see some real musical weirdness.
> View attachment 12303


What is that from?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Dames, 1934, with Ruby Keeler.


----------



## Melkor

I am watching Allo allo. Recommended for anyone who like British humor .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This seems like a good time to rewatch my favorite movie.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> This seems like a good time to rewatch my favorite movie.


I'm probably repeating myself, but I saw it in college (at some time between 1973 and 1975) in a double feature, followed up directly by Woody Allen's 1972 "Play It Again, Sam".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It seems to have been a popular double bill then -- I saw them that way -- though neither for the first time -- at an art house theater, and again a few days later, when they showed them as a sort of "bonus" for those who stuck it out through an all-night Science Fiction marathon. We stumbled home at about 8AM Sunday morning.


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> This seems like a good time to rewatch my favorite movie.


I love that movie! So much so that I bought _both_ a 60th Anniversary DVD and a 70th Anniversary Blu-Ray! Restoring and remastering in 4K does wonders for the crispness of old black & white movies!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I haven't seen the Blu-ray yet. 4K works better on some of the old films than others, or so I've heard. Apparently it makes the cardboard character of the sets in the original Frankenstein a little too obvious, for instance.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> This seems like a good time to rewatch my favorite movie.


That's one of my most favorite movies ever as well, if not #1. I honestly consider it one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I haven't seen the Blu-ray yet. 4K works better on some of the old films than others, or so I've heard. Apparently it makes the cardboard character of the sets in the original Frankenstein a little too obvious, for instance.


Agreed. Wouldn't go much further back in cinema than 1940. The live acting black and white dramas, like *Maltese Falcon*, *Casablanca*, *The Big Sleep*, *The Longest Day*, and *Seven Days in May* tend to look pretty good. You go much further back than that and the original props and such start to look flawed where they were reasonably well glossed over with earlier tech. Of course, a lot has to do with the producers of the disks too. If they try to get away with cheap, it looks cheap.



Erestor Arcamen said:


> That's one of my most favorite movies ever as well, if not #1. I honestly consider it one of the best movies ever made.


It regularly tops my lists when I fill in those 'top ten movies' surveys.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yes, I imagine that the films of directors who, like Frankenheimer, were influenced by Italian neorealism, would only benefit from the 4K treatment (as it happens, I saw Seven Days and The Train in the theater, but as a callow teenager, was of course ignorant of the connection).

And if there could have been such a thing as a "neorealist studio", it would have been Warners.

I guess I'll have to break down and acquire a Blu-ray player. 😕


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yes, I imagine that the films of directors who, like Frankenheimer, were influenced by Italian neorealism, would only benefit from the 4K treatment (as it happens, I saw Seven Days and The Train in the theater, but as a callow teenager, was of course ignorant of the connection).
> 
> And if there could have been such a thing as a "neorealist studio", it would have been Warners.
> 
> I guess I'll have to break down and acquire a Blu-ray player. 😕


My lovely wife Elora bought me an Oppo Blu-Ray player a number of years ago now. It was pre-hacked to play all regions as I have a lot of U.S DVDs. It does a wonderful job of 'upscaling' older DVDs.

What I'm watching now is a very strange show called *Legion*. It's been out since 2016 but just recently found it on Netflix. Three seasons worth!


----------



## Melkor

Halasían said:


> My lovely wife Elora bought me an Oppo Blu-Ray player a number of years ago now. It was pre-hacked to play all regions as I have a lot of U.S DVDs. It does a wonderful job of 'upscaling' older DVDs.
> 
> What I'm watching now is a very strange show called *Legion*. It's been out since 2016 but just recently found it on Netflix. Three seasons worth!


Didn't saw that, but my girlfriend did and she also likes it.

You may find interesting Doom patrol.


----------



## Halasían

Melkor said:


> Didn't saw that, but my girlfriend did and she also likes it.
> 
> You may find interesting Doom patrol.


It is just…weird. Some good acting.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Rewatchd one of my favorite comedies from growing up. Still hilarious 😁


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Rewatchd one of my favorite comedies from growing up. Still hilarious 😁


Yup. Fans are still arguing about how much CGI was necessary for this film, and what Jim Carrey was able to do with his famously rubbery face ... 😁


----------



## Persephone

I am currently interested in the YOUNG SHELDON series. 

I also enjoyed DON'T LOOK UP


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Rewatchd one of my favorite comedies from growing up. Still hilarious 😁


I enjoy watching Cameron Diaz in this.

Recently watched a rather sad movie about a rather sad event. It is called *'The Bombardment'*. It's a Danish film about an RAF raid to take out the SS Gestapo headquarters in Copenhagen. Really well done I thought.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I just watched Molly’s Game recently. It’s about Molly Bloom. She was a skier who tried out for the Olympics but got injured in the trials. So she started doing underground poker games and made millions, really a good movie.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I wondered what happened to her, after Ulysses! 😀


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This woman is having entirely too much fun.


----------



## Halasían

Some comical youtube vids trashing Rings of Power because it isn't following exactly how these individuals think it all should be like. Too funny!


----------



## Annatar

I've started the final season of Better Call Saul. Finally something good on Netflix again.
When it comes to storytelling, direction and the right mix of action, atmosphere and drama - and also authenticity or immersion - BCS and especially Breaking Bad are still the benchmark (even if some of it is certainly overdone to satisfy comedy fans as well).

It's really sad how much worse current fantasy series like "The Witcher" or "The Wheel of Time" are in comparison.
And I say that as someone who was originally interested almost only in fantasy and sci-fi, but not in any series about Mexican drug dealers (or even lawyers). But that's the best proof that the subject doesn't really matter that much. Even if you may be very inclined to the topic, a series/movie adaptation can be extremely bad and vice versa...


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

I guess you might already know...but...

I'm just watching random fan-made Silmarillion trailers and films


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Started Shining Girls on Apple TV+ last night, not bad so far. My wife read the book and said it's a good thriller so I'm looking forward to bingeing.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

My brother convinced me to try watching Marvel, a month or two ago, and now I'm at Avengers: Endgame. I never expected anything from these movies, but they are surprisingly good. Maybe y'all old and experienced people find them "immature" or something, but I enjoyed them.

Maybe because they're made for people around my age.


----------



## Starbrow

I enjoy the Marvel movies and TV shows. Some are better than others.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This is about to be broadcast on my local PBS station. 





I'll be watching! 😃


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

"Yeralash" ("Ералаш") is a Soviet and later Russian children's comedy TV show. Yeralash also runs an actor studio and the "Yeralash Island" camp. The word eralash means "mixed, mishmash" or "jumble" and is taken from the Turkic languages.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Alice turned me on to this:





There was an English-dubbed version, "Kikoriki", but in comparing a couple of episodes, I prefer the Russian songs over the English ones -- quite different.

Also this one, of course! 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Documentary on Netflix about Three Mile Island.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If you're thinking of watching a movie over the weekend, and looking for comedy, I recommend "The Wrong Box", from 1966, based on a Robert Lewis Stevenson story about a tontine, starring a young Michael Caine, John Mills, Ralph Richardson, and bevy of comic actors, including Peter Cook, Dudley Moore, and Peter Sellars as a dotty, disgraced doctor in a garret filled with cats:




Some great black comedy, especially from Wilfrid Lawson, as the ancient doddering butler.

I saw this on TV many years ago. And searched for a copy for many more years, to no avail; apparently, it never made it to videotape. Finally, it was put on DVD, and I located a copy. Now -- of course-- it's free on YouTube:




Give it a try!


----------



## Annatar

Persephone said:


> I am currently interested in the YOUNG SHELDON series.


I also think that this series has evolved very well and is quite endearing and funny.
It's a spin-off, but in my opinion it's even better than the original. It's not all claptrap, but also has a more serious and emotional component.

I'm currently watching the fourth season of "Stranger Things".

The series has quite a lot to offer:
- 80s hairstyles 
- 80s soundtrack
- comedy
- mystery
- horror
- teen love stories
- and now even hardcore action


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I love old movies and shows. I remember watching this when I was a kid, It was animated by Ray Harryhausen who of course was a pioneer of stop-motion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Just for giggles.






The subtitles are the icing on the moshi cake. 😄


----------



## Starbrow

I like, "putrified gentlemen."😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Madness will finish until a date of now!"

My new motto. 😄


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Just for giggles.
> The subtitles are the icing on the moshi cake. 😄


I must assume The Joker was the producer / director for this stuff? 🤪
I read fast, but I had no chance to follow the subtitles - maybe because few of them made sense??? 😬
Nothing I've ever imbibed or smoked has garbled my brain to a degree that the source of the subtitles must have been garbled.
The open question for me is: do the subtitles represent the original Japanese dialogue faithfully, or has the translation process for the subtitles changed, by comparison, what a hen deposits in her nest to what's on your plate when you have a helping of scrambled eggs??? 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Radaghast

I'm guessing Google Translate are how the subtitles were obtained here.
In order to see what the actual dialogue is, you have to look at the original handed-over sum (courtesy of Google (re)Translate) 😆


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

She’s too grown for me to call her “adorable” anymore?! #penny #pennythecat







youtube.com


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Sky Arts have been running one hour programmes on various actors and directors with wiseacres like Derek Malcolm and they recently covered Don Siegel which prompted me to rewatch _The Killers _starring Lee Marvin, Clu Culager, Angie Dickinson and a rather wooden Ronald Reagan. Originally made for TV it wasn't broadcast as it was deemed too violent and was released in cinemas instead. The car racing scenes are weak and too long, but it crackles with energy when the two killers (Marvin, Gulager) are on screen. It subverts the original film noir being shot in harsh bright light and narrating the film from the pov of the two hitmen

The brilliance of the film is that as the clever plot unfolds you end up rooting for Marvin and Culager. The jazzy score is by some unknown called Jonny Williams - how did he turn out! Marvin has a great closing line.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Webb Telescope images being added.




It comes up for me at a miserly 144p, but can be raised to 720.


----------



## Halasían

Started watching 'The Old Man' last week. Three episodes in, and am loving it!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've been watching Shining Girls on Apple TV+. It's about murder and time travel...I think. It's confusing so far but I guess it's supposed to be because of how the book was written.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching another Ray Harryhausen short


----------



## cart

been watching JWST related videos mostly and anything this guy puts out:


----------



## Ealdwyn

Just started the second series of Line of Duty. The first series was excellent.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If it's as hot where you are as it is for me, and you can't think of anything to do this weekend more strenuous than sitting and watching movies, let me recommend this one:





It starts low-key, but builds.


----------



## Starbrow

I'm watching the second season of Only Murders in the Building.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Ealdwyn said:


> Just started the second series of Line of Duty. The first series was excellent.


A great series


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

When Barliman and I were kids, there was "Family Theater" on TV. Odd choice of name, as they showed Horror and Sci-fi. Another oddity was the time-slot: 6PM Saturday nights. That was the only occasion our Mom allowed us to bring the TV into the kitchen so we could watch while we ate supper.

The only problem was, at that time, our Dad had volunteered to do janitor service at our church-- which meant the rest of us were "volunteered" to help. Our job was to clean the Sunday School rooms. In the basement. So, stuffed with hot dogs, and having just watched monsters on the rampage, we crept down into the pitch darkness, scrabbling to flip every light switch before, before . . .

This was one of the more memorable ones:


----------



## Berzelmayr

I was watching the Korean movie 'Monstrum' last evening.


----------



## inesbnst

Yesterday I watched the filmed version of the play "Fleabag". Here's a link to download it (it's very difficult to find). Very much like the well-known series but different somehow. Very interesting. 

The link


----------



## Copia

Currently watching LOTR: The Two Towers


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Bob.









I don't know why, but "The Bob Lablaw Law Blog" sends me into convulsive laughter every time.


----------



## Baron

About halfway through season 2 of The Witcher, rather enjoying it. Gonna have to binge watch The Sandman this weekend


----------



## Nacilme Mapare

Baron said:


> About halfway through season 2 of The Witcher, rather enjoying it. Gonna have to binge watch The Sandman this weekend


I finished The Sandman yesterday! I'm not enthusiastic about it but didn't think it was bad either. There were some things that didn't quite make sense and the pacing of this 1st season is very odd. I also found it hard to find any character I could sympathize with (even though Dream grew on my by the end of the season).

All in all it's really not a bad show and quite entertaining (the visuals are pretty amazing)! I'm quite looking forward to a 2nd season!


EDIT: Ow, scrap that. I'm kind of in love with it, I admit it... 🙈


----------



## Halasían

Nacilme Mapare said:


> I finished The Sandman yesterday! I'm not enthusiastic about it but didn't think it was bad either. There were some things that didn't quite make sense and the pacing of this 1st season is very odd. I also found it hard to find any character I could sympathize with (even though Dream grew on my by the end of the season).
> 
> All in all it's really not a bad show and quite entertaining (the visuals are pretty amazing)! I'm quite looking forward to a 2nd season!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ow, scrap that. I'm kind of in love with it, I admit it... 🙈


It was an interesting surprise Sandman episode this week.

I'm watching the last episodes of Animal Kingdom as they come out, and dropped Paramount+ because I was having a hard time getting into Star Trek Strange New Worlds, and instead picked up Binge to watch Reservation Dogs and the five seasons of The Mayans.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Going to watch House of Dragon tonight as it aira. 

I finished Evil on Paramount+ and it was really good, looking forward to the next season.


----------



## Eljorahir

Primal! "The Adventures of Spear and Fang!"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Notice the handclap syncing at 3:35.


----------



## Olorgando

Just watched a 2-hour documentary from 2012 about, and with commentary by, The Rolling Stones. Lots of early footage still with Brian Jones, then the Mick Taylor years and their stay in southern France, followed by Ronnie Wood joining them, about up to Keith Richards's bust in Canada in 1977 that finally made him kick his heroin addiction. Some really good stuff to be seen.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

An all-80s dance mashup:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've been watching this series on YouTube about the Backrooms. The kid who's making it is only 17 and has done an amazing job on it!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Nope lol


----------



## Halasían

Pretty intense. Having been married to someone who had family in the Jordon Valley in the Idaho/Oregon/Nevada area, the people are this creepy. Sadly, the whole LDS cult thinking seems to be similar to some evangelistic thinking of some of my family these days.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Finally started Lost for the first time and really enjoying it so far


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Finally started Lost for the first time and really enjoying it so far


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Nacilme Mapare said:


> I finished The Sandman yesterday!


There's an interview with the author about it here:








Neil Gaiman on the Power of Fantasy in our Lives | The New Yorker Radio Hour | WNYC Studios


An adaptation of Gaiman’s series “The Sandman” is now a major hit on Netflix. The author talks with the producer Ngofeen Mputubwele about the series’ success.




www.wnycstudios.org


----------



## Baron

Finished watching the Sandman last night, so good and enjoyed the two bonus episodes at the end. Rings of Power tonight, looking forward to it


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I started sandman a few nights ago and am enjoying it. Watched ROP last night and really liked it too!


----------



## Baron

That's good to know, I can't wait! bottle of wine at the ready, once I've cooked dinner I will sit down and enjoy 🍷


----------



## Baron

Just finished watching the first two episodes of RoP and I enjoyed it, particularly liked the intro. Looking forward to seeing Numenor


----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Finally started Lost for the first time and really enjoying it so far


I didn't mind that series for a few seasons. I then 'Lost' interest mainly due to life events limiting my TV watching time.

Me, I'm watching Rings of Power Ep 1 & 2 a 2nd time and enjoying the easter eggs.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Did someone say the magic word?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A definite must see here!


----------



## greyssy

Just started watching the latest Simon Reeves travel series. South America. 5 episodes all now on Iplayer. Always a good watch.


----------



## Ent

I finally watched Jurassic World: Dominion.
I believe it is intended to be the last one they make.
I think that would be a good thing.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Having touted _Bicycle Thieves_ recently I've just watched. Unremitting in its portrayal of poverty in post WW2 Italy yet the film is beautiful in its portrayal of working-class Rome - a Rome of anonymous housing estates and crowded buses. The core of the film is the relationship between the father and son: both actors were great in their roles. It had a downbeat ending but with a grain of optimism. The theme of the individual and the crowd was cleverly communicated.

Brief Review of Bicycle Thieves


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Did everyone watch the DART impact?


----------



## Eljorahir

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Did everyone watch the DART impact?


I was watching. The resolution of the surface just before impact was awesome.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Last few seconds:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ent

Yeah, I was thinking about this. I haven't paid much attention. But if I heard right, we were able to 'nudge it into a slightly different course."

Of course, a 'slight difference' here is a massive difference elsewhere as the delta widens farther down its path.
I wonder what impact we just had on the rest of the universe.
Perhaps some enterprising mathematical scientist can see if we've killed another planet somewhere down the line by our test. 

I always keep in mind that when I 'see' the sun, I'm not seeing it where it really IS, but where it was 8 minutes and 20 seconds ago when those light rays left it. 
(With the moon, it's only where it was 1.3 seconds ago.)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Go on google and type in Dart Asteroid or click this


----------



## Ent

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Go on google and type in Dart Asteroid or click this


Will do so at an appropriate moment between 'real work' things...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

What am I watching? The ceiling, right now....


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

I recently indulged myself and rewatched _The Big Sleep:_ the 1946 b/w Bogart/Bacall version, of course.

I really like this film. especially the witty dialogue and the chemistry between the two stars. Continuity issues and the cheapness of the production values are immaterial, when what matters is the quality of the acting all round and the script. There were three scriptwriters led by William Faulkner!

But I wonder is the film sexist? It's almost a running joke that nearly every attractive woman (and there are quite a few) makes eyes at Marlowe (Bogart). Is this male fantasy at work? Opposing this view, it's clear that in each case it's the woman who makes the move, not Bogart. Also, this is 1946 - shortly after WW2 with young men in short supply. Was there some truth behind this theme? Women are also shown in what pre-war would have been thought of as male roles, such as a taxi driver.

In this scene Bogart is reacting to a certain look Lauren Bacall has just given him. This is in a casino - hence the cocktail waitress.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/xscq04


----------



## Ugluk

I have grandkids and grand nephews so... Bluey!


----------



## Ugluk

Also The Chosen


----------



## Berzelmayr

I recently watched a documentary about the Alsatian volcanologists Katia and Maurice Krafft (accidentally quit fitting to the end of episode 6 of RoP 








(is this geoblocked outside France & Germany?)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Berzelmayr said:


> is this geoblocked outside France & Germany?


Not available in the US


----------



## Ugluk

Berzelmayr said:


> I recently watched a documentary about the Alsatian volcanologists Katia and Maurice Krafft (accidentally quit fitting to the end of episode 6 of RoP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (is this geoblocked outside France & Germany?)


I have heard this is very good from my daughter who saw it in the theatre (yes, the videos are blocked)


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 16219


A great little scene. The actress was Dorothy Malone then a B movie stalwart who would later land an important part in Peyton Place and won an Oscar for best supporting actress. Marlowe finally gets the hint and luckily has a "bottle of rye" in his jacket pocket - tastes ok in paper cups.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Phillip Marlowe: always prepared!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Andor, She Hulk, House of Dragon, Rings of Power, and binge re-watching Futurama.


----------



## Lithóniel

Selena the Series. I loooove Selenaaa! I mean, who wouldn’t?


----------



## Eljorahir

One advantage of signing up for Amazon Prime to watch Rings of Power is I finally get to finish watching "The Expanse"! I read most of the books, but lost access to the show somewhere in the middle. If you haven't seen it, it's a great SciFi action series. Season 3 Episode 4 is on the agenda for tonight.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Eljorahir said:


> One advantage of signing up for Amazon Prime to watch Rings of Power is I finally get to finish watching "The Expanse"! I read most of the books, but lost access to the show somewhere in the middle. If you haven't seen it, it's a great SciFi action series. Season 3 Episode 4 is on the agenda for tonight.


That's a great show! Upload is also really good on there if you need something interesting


----------



## CheriptheRipper

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Andor, She Hulk, House of Dragon, Rings of Power, and binge re-watching Futurama.


Busy man 😲🫡
I've been meaning to start house of dragon since it started airing and now it's apparently already got 8 eps out, my days.
How are you liking Andor? I personally liked the decision to do the first three episodes to set up the show right away, but think 4&5 have still proven somewhat boring. At least it's not proven to be a resurgence in sw tv I had hoped for since the last few mediocre outings (imo).
Still looking forward to Tales of the Jedi though.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

CheriptheRipper said:


> Busy man 😲🫡
> I've been meaning to start house of dragon since it started airing and now it's apparently already got 8 eps out, my days.
> How are you liking Andor? I personally liked the decision to do the first three episodes to set up the show right away, but think 4&5 have still proven somewhat boring. At least it's not proven to be a resurgence in sw tv I had hoped for since the last few mediocre outings (imo).
> Still looking forward to Tales of the Jedi though.


Yeah it hasn't been the most exciting(Andor). Rogue One was an amazing movie so I'd hoped this being a prequel it would be good. The Mandalorian series and the animated series they've done have all been really good but Andor and Book of Boba Fett weren't as good. I also did really like Obi Wan when it was on.

House of Dragon has been amazing so far though the large time jump after a few episodes was weird I had thought.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Not Halloween tonight, Kubrick!


----------



## Eljorahir

Erestor Arcamen said:


> That's a great show! Upload is also really good on there if you need something interesting


I took your advice and watched a couple "Upload" episodes tonight. I like it. It has a good blend of humor and sci fi. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Not Halloween tonight, Kubrick!


Try this one:




Lawrence Tierney is psycho. In fact, so's the movie.

"It's not feasible!"


----------



## ZehnWaters

Scooby Doo: Mystery Incorporated Such a good show.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching one of my favorite movies tonight 😁


----------



## ZehnWaters

Mr. Boogedy and Bride of Boogedy. Classic Halloween fare of my youth.


----------



## Ent

Wow, here's a whole new completely mindless movie I didn't even know existed.

The night of the Wererooster.

I'll have to give it a go.


the night of the wererooster trailer - Google Search



I knew about The Night of the Lepus... kinda fun nonsense. We'll see about this one.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching my mind slowly melt away doing Python homework...and random Youtube videos


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

What's Python homework? Are you studying to be a herpetologist?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> What's Python homework? Are you studying to be a herpetologist?


Nope, it's a computer programming language. I've had classes on it previously and am pretty comfortable with it but this is more advanced than before. On my second to last semester before graduation 

I found a "trailer" for Python, if you're curious. Like most trailers, it doesn't really tell you much but I found it amusing


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Squint-eyed Southerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's Python homework? Are you studying to be a herpetologist?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's a computer programming language.
> ...
Click to expand...

Uh-huh ... 
I doodled around with BASIC (it's an acronym) roughly 10 years after it had been developed in 1964, during college (probably for physics class).
In computer historical terms that's basically equivalent to Anglo-Saxon - think "Beowulf" ... 😬


----------



## Ent

OK so I confess. I'm watching this Thor Love and Thunder...
I don't think I've ever watdhed a show quite so stupid. This is bad even for Marvel.


----------



## CheriptheRipper

The Ent said:


> OK so I confess. I'm watching this Thor Love and Thunder...
> I don't think I've ever watdhed a show quite so stupid. This is bad even for Marvel.


Film I suppose you mean?
Its story is something alright, even with the deleted scenes it should just be better.
I watched it in two sittings but in hindsight should have just left it.
Even the post credit scene isn't worth sticking around for.
Anyway what a shame, Taika had been on such a great run.
For what it's worth Stormbreaker plays a big role in the movie and I believe he's part tree?


----------



## Lithóniel

The Ent said:


> OK so I confess. I'm watching this Thor Love and Thunder...
> I don't think I've ever watdhed a show quite so stupid. This is bad even for Marvel.


It’s absolutely awful. I couldn’t even finish it! I blame Disney for Marvel going downhill and I think it’s time for them to just stop. I actually have a terrible movies list for really really bad movies, and this one was most definitely added. It’s kinda funny how bad it is 😂


----------



## Ent

Lithóniel said:


> It’s absolutely awful. I couldn’t even finish it! I blame Disney for Marvel going downhill and I think it’s time for them to just stop. I actually have a terrible movies list for really really bad movies, and this one was most definitely added. It’s kinda funny how bad it is 😂


Yes, it fills an interesting niche, doesn't it.
It's not "intentionally bad" like the Sharknado things that have gained a sort of 'cult following' - the makers' intentionality in stupidity paid off for them with that series..!
It's just bad, apparently trying to draw a middle ground between slapstick, comedy and seriousness which just fails.

A real blot on the Marvel universe. 
Oh well. There are a few that are fair still...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

The Ent said:


> OK so I confess. I'm watching this Thor Love and Thunder...
> I don't think I've ever watdhed a show quite so stupid. This is bad even for Marvel.


If you want to watch some good Marvel, check out the series they did on Disney+, they all for the most part have been a lot better than any of the movies that they've been coming out with recently. 

Wandavision was amazing, 'The Falcon and the Winter Soldier' was excellent, Loki was really good, I really liked Ms. Marvel and She-Hulk as well.


----------



## Starbrow

> I doodled around with BASIC (it's an acronym) roughly 10 years after it had been developed in 1964, during college (probably for physics class).
> In computer historical terms that's basically equivalent to Anglo-Saxon - think "Beowulf" ... 😬


I took a course in BASIC when I was college, too. And it is about the level of Dick and Jane readers to what is out there now. 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Lithóniel said:


> I actually have a terrible movies list for really really bad movies


In that case, you need to add the greatest bad movie ever made:




Introduced and narrated by The Amazing Kreskin! Bela Lugosi's last film -- he died after shooting a couple of scenes, poor guy.

It actually gets "better", the more times you watch it -- filled with Ed Wood's famously off-kilter dialog.


----------



## CheriptheRipper

Erestor Arcamen said:


> If you want to watch some good Marvel, check out the series they did on Disney+, they all for the most part have been a lot better than any of the movies that they've been coming out with recently.
> 
> Wandavision was amazing, 'The Falcon and the Winter Soldier' was excellent, Loki was really good, I really liked Ms. Marvel and She-Hulk as well.


I would also like to add the Werewolf by Night special. One of the few mcu projects that actually felt different, and it was just amazing. Imo the best phase 4 project.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

CheriptheRipper said:


> I would also like to add the Werewolf by Night special. One of the few mcu projects that actually felt different, and it was just amazing. Imo the best phase 4 project.


I haven't gotten to that one yet but heard it was really good.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

I recently watched _The Secret of Kells, _an Irish made family animation film. I thought it was a good story and quite beautiful.
The Secret of Kells


----------



## ZehnWaters

The delightfully dated Johnny Quest.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

There was actually a pretty good comic in the 80s.


----------



## ZehnWaters

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> There was actually a pretty good comic in the 80s.
> View attachment 17057


Nice. I believe it was based on the pulp action comics of the '30s-'50s so this makes sense.


----------



## Ent

OK I confess... my prior opinion about Thor Love and Thunder being the stupidest movie I'd watched no longer applies to it.
I've now tried to watch this _XMen, The New Mutants_.

As with @Lithóniel and "Thor: Love and (a lost cause)...." - I just couldn't get through this X-Men. "Off with the TV and back to Narnia." A children's book that in my opinion far exceeds the entertainment value of that tripe. (Def: tripe: nonsense, rubbish.)

Walt Disney once said "you can't beat pigs with pigs". 
Seems to me the entire Industry continues to try to prove him wrong - unsuccessfully.
But I guess as long as cash is king and the cow can be milked until it's wretched and dead, it will be - a sequel finally flopping badly enough that there is just no resurrection. 

Like any other business, the concept of the product itself is still viable and good, and can evolve appropriately within it sphere of influence. It's the business itself that mismanages things and fails.

Perhaps this is what friend @ZehnWaters refers to and is concerned about with regard to RoP's impact... and he is in the role of "Watchman"... (a concept those biblically educated will be familiar with.) If so, I have missed this in him and misunderstood the source/origin and intent of his passion. Also if so, it makes his approach to things clearer to me. Hum. 

More pondering required.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm no good with heights but am watching this and feeling anxiety the whole time 😂


----------



## CheriptheRipper

@The Ent 
After all of the delays and supposed butchering of the film by execs I actually quite liked the movie.
Or at least more than Dark Phoenix, now that's something I can barely call a movie.
I do wish the director had been given the option to go full horror on it.



Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm no good with heights but am watching this and feeling anxiety the whole time 😂


Heh I never imagined they could actually make a full film on this premise but I thought it turned out quite well, also ended up being more than what I thought would be just cheap thrills.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

CheriptheRipper said:


> @The Ent
> After all of the delays and supposed butchering of the film by execs I actually quite liked the movie.
> Or at least more than Dark Phoenix, now that's something I can barely call a movie.
> I do wish the director had been given the option to go full horror on it.
> 
> 
> Heh I never imagined they could actually make a full film on this premise but I thought it turned out quite well, also ended up being more than what I thought would be just cheap thrills.


Yeah I thought it was excellent but I honestly did have anxiety the whole time, guess that just shows they did a good job 🤣


----------



## Ent

@CheriptheRipper - thanks for the head's up.
I haven't watched 'Dark Phonenix' - (or if I have it was so forgettable I have no memory of it, which it sounds like would be a good thing.)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watching one of my favorite movies, as I do every year 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm watching this!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

After waiting three years, due to Covid, IU''s legions of fans finally got to see her live again, at her spectacular Golden Hour concert, held at the Seoul Olympic Stadium, this past September. 

88,000 fans attended over the two days. Watch how this tiny (5' 4", 162cm) lady fills the huge stadium with her huge personality, opening with "Eight", a song with multiple layers of meaning, both happy and sad, for her and her fans:




That's the only officially released clip, so far, but here's a fancam of the way she dealt with the problem of so many being unable to see her up close:




Yes -- that's a real, functioning hot air balloon; a first, I believe.


----------



## Gloranthan

I've been watching Tracker with the Highlander star Adrian Paul lately. It's free on Tubi. It only had one season, but I really enjoy his character. I am a big fan of Highlander (the series) and Adrian Paul, his Highlander episode vs. Kevin Bacon made him so much like Conan I have been a fanboy ever since.








Tracker


An alien bounty hunter scours the Earth for extraterrestrial fugitives but, since they've assumed human form, finding them won't be easy.




tubitv.com




@Squint Eyed Mod: I can only take a certain amount of Korean television (King2Hearts is a guilty pleasure of mine), but my God these people have great aesthetics. That lady looks like an elf. Well, if she was 6'6".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

IU is not only a super-talented singer- songwriter, but an award-winning actress as well. Her Hotel del Luna was one of the most viewed dramatic series of 2019:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You can watch the first episode here:




Warning: it starts getting weird fast. 😄


----------



## Gloranthan

I've been getting into _A Man Called Hawk_. It stars Avery Brookes (Benjamin Sisko from _Deep Space 9_) as a man with a mysterious past who returns to his home town and begins to use his unique skills to straighten out the neighborhood.
It's free on TubiTV.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I heard about this place on BBC Radio last night. I had no idea it existed! 😳


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Deimos

It's A Wonderful Life
A Christmas Story ("You'll shoot your eye out.")
Miracle on 34th St (the original, not the really bad re-make)
A Christmas Carol (the one with Alastair Sim, titled "Scrooge" in the UK) 
A Charlie Brown Christmas
The BIshop's Wife
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer (1967 Stop motion_..._the one with the elf who wants to be a dentist and Burl Ives narrating)
The Snowman (1982 animated British television film based on Raymond Briggs's 1978 picture book _The Snowman_.)
Home Alone


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Deimos

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


S-eS...Your post reminded me of this: 2Cellos "Thunderstruck"
Notice , especially towards the end, how they absolutely trashed their bows 😬


----------



## Deimos

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> There was actually a pretty good comic in the 80s.
> View attachment 17057


Ah, yes...the [Raymond Chandler] dame with a heater and a bazoom that looks like 2 traffic cones. 😎


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

Deimos said:


> It's A Wonderful Life
> A Christmas Story ("You'll shoot your eye out.")
> Miracle on 34th St (the original, not the really bad re-make)
> A Christmas Carol (the one with Alastair Sim, titled "Scrooge" in the UK)
> A Charlie Brown Christmas
> The BIshop's Wife
> Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer (1967 Stop motion_..._the one with the elf who wants to be a dentist and Burl Ives narrating)
> The Snowman (1982 animated British television film based on Raymond Briggs's 1978 picture book _The Snowman_.)
> Home Alone


There was a programme on UK channel 4 with contributions from the original team of _The Snowman_ from 40 years ago (first shown on channel 4) followed by showing _The Snowman_ and _The Snowman and the Snowdog. _There was stunned silence from the test audience of the first ever showing (and a few sobs from the children in the audience). They wondered whether it had bombed but of course the opposite was the case.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I have to admit-- this lady is pretty funny:





And the video is well done.


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Halasían

I have *Reservation Dogs* on the Palantiri.


----------



## Olorgando

Martin Scorsese's 1995 documentary "Nothing but the Blues" about Eric Clapton and his musical influences, with lots of footage of the blues greats who influenced him, many of whom Clapton had the opportunity to appear with. On TV. This is a recently restored edition.


----------

